# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Vallilan maanalainen raitiovaunuvarikko

## 339-DF

Postin mukana kotiin tulleessa Helsingin kaavoituskatsauksessa 2008 kerrotaan seuraavaa:

"Nykyisen raitiovaunuvarikon laajennusta suunnitellaan Vallilan raitiovaunuhallien ja sen lähialueen alapuolelle louhittavaan tilaan. Ajoyhteyksiä maanalaiseen huolto- ja yösäilytyshalliin tutkitaan Hämeentieltä ja Hämeentien itäpuolisilta katualueilta. Pohjatutkimusten perusteella määritellään maanalaisen hallin tarkempi sijainti. Laadittava asemakaava käsittää maanalaisen varikon, sen ajoyhteydet ja maanpäälliset tekniset rakennelmat. Asemakaavaluonnos valmistuu vuonna 2009."

Tämä on ensimmäinen kerta kun näen julkisuudessa tietoa Vallilan varikkosuunnitelmista.

Aiemmin on puhuttu ajoyhteydestä Eurantien kautta, nyt sen sijaan Hämeentien itäpuolelta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Saanko kysyä teiltä, jotka tiedätte näistä asioista vähän enemmän: 

Mitä ihmettä maanalaisella raitiovaunuvarikolla keskellä kaupunkia oikein voitetaan siihen verratuna että perustetaan uusi, riittävän iso maanpäällinen varikko kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle? 

t.Rainer

----------


## Albert

"Tulevat varikkoratkaisut"
Aikaisempaa keskustelua .

----------


## ess

> Mitä ihmettä maanalaisella raitiovaunuvarikolla keskellä kaupunkia oikein voitetaan siihen verratuna että perustetaan uusi, riittävän iso maanpäällinen varikko kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle?


Lyhyemmät hallireitit. Ei kai ole mitään järkeä perustaa varikkoa esmes. Malmin lentokentän alueelle ja ajaa sieltä vaunut joka päivä kantakaupunkiin linjoilleen.

----------


## late-

> Mitä ihmettä maanalaisella raitiovaunuvarikolla keskellä kaupunkia oikein voitetaan siihen verratuna että perustetaan uusi, riittävän iso maanpäällinen varikko kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle?


Lyhyemmät hallireitit jo mainittiinkin. Jo Koskelan ja Vallilan välille on taidettu arvioida noin kolmen miestyövuoden verran eroa. Ei tällä tosin yksin varikkoa makseta.

Tärkeämpi kysymys kuitenkin kuuluu: Missä kantakaupungin ulkopuolellakaan on tilaa? Varsinkin, jos lisävaatimuksena etäisyyden nykyisestä verkosta pitää olla kohtuullinen ja yhdysradan pitää olla edullinen eli se ei saa vaatia ainakaan kovin paljon siltoja eikä tunneleita.

Kun Jokerin varikollekaan ei tahdo löytyä paikkaa pinnalta, on vaikeaa keksiä mihin yli sadan vaunun varikon voisi fiksusti sijoittaa. Jokerin taso taitaa kuitenkin vastata suurinta nyt relevanttia etäisyyttä keskustasta.

----------


## Kolli

Tämäkin projekti taas etenee:

http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/liitteet/oas/838.pdf

http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/liitteet/2008...kko_rajaus.pdf

----------


## petteri

Vartti kirjoittaa varikosta.

http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/abbd6...4-58f63c2aaa5d

----------


## 339-DF

Vartti kirjoittaa, että "hanke on verrattaen kallis ja tulee maksamaan useita kymmeniä tuhansia euroja." No, enpä sanoisi kalliiksi. Nyt ei ole kyllä toimittaja ajatellut loppuun asti.  :Laughing: 

Oikeastihan tuo tulee maksamaan vähintään kymmeniä miljoonia, ellei reilusti yli sata miljoonaa euroa. Tulee mieleen lukion matematiikan opettaja, joka sanoi, että jos laskun lopputuloksena lipputangon korkeus on 4 cm, niin pitää käyttää tervettä järkeä ja alkaa kyseenalaistaa laskutapaa.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV järjestää huomenna maanantaina 13. lokakuuta kello 18 - 20 Paavalinkirkon seurakuntasalissa osoitteessa Sammatintie 5 tilaisuuden, jossa varikkosuunnitelmia (kaavaa) esitellään.

----------


## MrArakawa

Jos Koskelan varikko puretaan, nykyinen Kustaa Vaasantien raitiorata voitaisiin kätevästi ohjata varikkoalueelle tulevan asuinalueen läpi Kunnalliskodintielle ja bussilinjan 55 päätepysäkille Koskelaan. Onhan Kustaa Vaasan tiellä yksi parhaiten ajoneuvoliikenteeltä eristetyistä radoista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Koskelan varikko puretaan, nykyinen Kustaa Vaasantien raitiorata voitaisiin kätevästi ohjata varikkoalueelle tulevan asuinalueen läpi Kunnalliskodintielle ja bussilinjan 55 päätepysäkille Koskelaan. Onhan Kustaa Vaasan tiellä yksi parhaiten ajoneuvoliikenteeltä eristetyistä radoista.


Niinpä. Sen voisi jopa ohjata Koskelantien ali tunnelissa, jolloin vaunujen ei tarvisisi kohdata risteävää autoliikennettä, ja nousta maanpinnalle Koskelantien jälkeen. Ramppi ylös Koskelantielle kun ei olisi kovin kaunis.

----------


## 339-DF

Olin tänään kuuntelemassa KSV:n järjestämää tilaisuutta Vallilan maanalaisen varikon asemakaavasta. Paikalla oli peräti 120-140 paikallista asukasta, jotka kaikki vastustivat hanketta kuka mistäkin syystä.

Tilaisuus alkoi raitioliikennejohtaja Pekka Sirviön puheenvuorolla, jossa hän kertoi raitioliikenteen kasvusta tulevina vuosina. Hankkeista mainittiin linjan 9 jatkot etelässä ja pohjoisessa, Jätkäsaari, Kalasatama, Laajasalo sekä palvelutason nosto nykyisillä linjoilla. Käytännössä tämä merkitsee nykyistä suurempaa kapasiteettia joko suurempien vaunujen taikka tiheämpien vuorovälien muodossa. Myös jokeri mainittiin. Uusien vaunujen kerrottiin olevan n. 28 metriä pitkiä.

Tämänhetkinen ennuste tulevien vuosien vaunumäärästä on seuraava:

vuosi	/vuoromäärä/vaunumäärä
2008     92       132
2009	     92       132
2010	     95       128
2011	     97       130
2012	     101     130
2013	     106     136
2014	     108     140
2015	     108     150
2016	     120     160
2017	     120     162

Vaunukaluston kasvattaminen merkitsee myös sitä, että huoltopaikkoja tarvitaan nykyistä enemmän. Varikon laajentaminen Töölössä ei ole mahdollista. Vaihtoehtoina ovat siis Koskelan varikon laajentaminen sekä Vallilan maanalainen varikko. Molemmat vaihtoehdot tutkitaan.

KSV:stä alustuspuheenvuoron piti maanalaisen rakentamisen asiantuntija Seija Narvi. Hän kertoi, että varikolle varataan tilaa 25 000 m2, mihin sisältyy tilat 166 raitiovaunun ja 200 henkilöauton säilytykseen sekä tiloja raitiovaunujen huoltoon, pesuun, korjaukseen ja muuhun varastointiin. Raitiovaunut ajavat halliin/hallista Haukilahdenkadun ja Vellamonkadun kautta (aamun huipputuntina n. 70 vuoroa) ja Hauhonpuiston kautta (50). Henkilökunnan sisäänkäynti hisseineen sekä tavarahisseineen tulee nykyisen Vallilan varikon rakennuksiin.

Tällä hetkellä on käynnissä konsulttityö, jonka tekee Kalliosuunnittelu Oy Rockplan. Työ valmistuu helmikuussa 2009, ja silloin saadaan myös hinta-arvio. Sen jälkeen KSV päättää, viedäänkö kaavaa eteenpäin vai ei.

Asukkaat vastustivat kiivaasti varikon sijoittamista kallioluolaan. Osa puheenvuoroista oli melko epäselviä, kun vastustamisen perusteluita ei esitetty lainkaan, kunhan nyt vain oli aivan kamalaa. Esitettyjä perusteluita varikon vastustamiselle olivat mm. rakennustöiden aiheuttama melu, räjäytystöiden aiheuttamat vauriot alueen rakennuksille, ratikoiden aiheuttama melu varsinkin yöaikaan, puistojen pieneneminen sisäänajoramppien vuoksi, virkistysmahdollisuuksien heikkeneminen, liikenneturvallisuuden heikkeneminen Vallilan ala-asteen tuntumassa, varikon korkea hinta, ilmastointi- ja savunpoistorakennelmat, poistumisteiden toteutus katutilaan, puistoon taikka asuintonteille*sekä asuntojen mahdollinen arvonalennus. Varikkoa puoltavia puheenvuoroja ei käytetty.

Erityistä hilpeyttä minussa aiheutti parkkipaikkojen louhimisen vastustaminen. Asukkaiden oli vaikeaa ymmärtää, että raitiovaununkuljettaja todellakin tulee töihin autolla eikä raitiovaunulla. Mietinpä vaan, miten se aamun ensimmäisen vuoron kuljettaja pääsee töihin ratikalla, kun pitäisi itse olla sitä ajamassa. Ehkä töihin siis vikalla vuorolla klo 02, sitten 3,5 tuntia odottelua ja ulosajo klo 05.30?  :Laughing:  Saisivat asukkaat olla tyytyväisiä, että kuskien autot viedään maan alle, etteivät ne vie kaikkia alueen kadunvarsipaikkoja.

Melua Sirviö kommentoi toteamalla, että meluhaittoja voidaan vähentää uuden pyörien profilointikoneen, kiskojen huolellisen kunnossapidon sekä kaarteiden automaattirasvauksen ansiosta oleellisesti. Arabiasta, jossa aiemmin valitettiin ratikoiden melusta kääntösilmukassa, on kiskonrasvauslaitteiden käyttöönoton jälkeen kuulemma tullut asiakaspalautetta siitä, että ratikka kulkee liian hiljaa eikä sitä siksi huomaa.

HKL:n rakennusyksikön johtaja Anders Nordström kertoi, että joukkoliikennelautakunnalle tullaan esittelemään vaihtoehtoina sekä Koskelan kehittäminen että Vallilan maanalaisen varikon rakentaminen. Rakennustöiden arvioitu kestoaika on 3 vuotta, ja valmista pitäisi olla vuoden 2017 tienoilla.

Mielenkiintoinen oli myös erään asukkaan kysymys siitä, kuka tontin alapuolella olevan maan omistaa. Tulevan luolan yläpuoliset maat omistaa kaupunki kahta yksityisomistuksessa olevaa korttelia lukuunottamatta. KSV:n Narva vastasi, että periaatteessa maanomistajan omistusoikeus ulottuu maan keskipisteeseen asti, mutta käytännössä julkiset hankkeet, esimerkkeinä metro ja tunnelit, voidaan kuitenkin toteuttaa maanomistajan oikeuksia loukkaamatta ja korvauksia maksamatta kunhan ne suunnitellaan siten, että esim. kellaritilojen käyttö ei vaarannu.

----------


## Compact

> Mielenkiintoinen oli myös erään asukkaan kysymys siitä, kuka tontin alapuolella olevan maan omistaa. KSV:n Narva vastasi, että periaatteessa maanomistajan omistusoikeus ulottuu maan keskipisteeseen asti...


Muistelen, että tällaista asiaa on aiemminkin pohdittu ja silloin on todettu, että maanomistajalla ei ole omistusoikeutta suinkaan maan keskipisteeseen saakka. Omistusoikeus loppuu rakennuksen alapohjaan. Ei ole omistusoikeutta myöskään tontin ilmatilaankaan ilmakehän ulkorajalle saakka tms. Ylöspäinkin oikeus loppuu siihen mihin rakennus yltää. 

Jos ja kun on rakennusoikeutta jäljellä, sen verran on joustoa haluttuun suuntaan. Jos on jo täyttynyt rakennuskorkeus, mutta rakennusoikeutta muuten vielä olisi käyttämättä, niin sitten sitä voi halutessaan hyödyntää tontillaan sivusuunnassa jos se käy päinsä, tai sitten koettaa mennä sinne maan keskiön suuntaan  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Muistelen, että tällaista asiaa on aiemminkin pohdittu ja silloin on todettu, että maanomistajalla ei ole omistusoikeutta suinkaan maan keskipisteeseen saakka.


Periaatteessa kyllä on, mutta



> Omistajan pitää osoittaa, että hänellä on tarve käyttää maata johonkin muuhun. Onhan yhteiskunnalle varattu myös oikeuksia. Yleensä nämä asiat ratkeavat neuvottelemalla, Kare huomauttaa.

----------


## Haltia

Tänään viimeksi joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa varikosta puhuttiin ja kävi varsin selväksi, että kaavoituksellisesti maan päälle ei varikkoa pystytä lähelle (tai edes kauas) tekemään ja kalliotiloista Vallila on ainoa vapaa (Kaupsun mukaan). Koskelan laajennuksen ja Vallilan kalliovarikon rakennuskustannusten ero on n. 200 000 - 300 000, mutta suurin ero tulee tosiaan siitä pidemmästä suhailusta. Ja siitä, että onko mitään järkeä käyttää paremmin ihmisille hyödynnettävissä olevaa maa-aluetta Koskelassa varikon maanpäälliselle laajentamiselle? Jos varikko olisi jossain selkeästi kauempana, kuljettajakustannukset luonnollisesti nousisivat kun kavereiden työvuorosta iso osa menisi Helsingin läpi huristeluun.

Itselleni ei mene kertakaikkiaan jakeluun miksi tällaisen tonttipulakeskustelun keskellä kenellekään tulee edes mieleen käyttää maanpäällistä tilaa varikkotoiminnoille.

----------


## Aliina

> Tänään viimeksi joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa varikosta puhuttiin ja kävi varsin selväksi, että kaavoituksellisesti maan päälle ei varikkoa pystytä lähelle (tai edes kauas) tekemään ja kalliotiloista Vallila on ainoa vapaa (Kaupsun mukaan). Koskelan laajennuksen ja Vallilan kalliovarikon rakennuskustannusten ero on n. 200 000 - 300 000, mutta suurin ero tulee tosiaan siitä pidemmästä suhailusta. Ja siitä, että onko mitään järkeä käyttää paremmin ihmisille hyödynnettävissä olevaa maa-aluetta Koskelassa varikon maanpäälliselle laajentamiselle? Jos varikko olisi jossain selkeästi kauempana, kuljettajakustannukset luonnollisesti nousisivat kun kavereiden työvuorosta iso osa menisi Helsingin läpi huristeluun.


Mistä olet saanut tämän arvion rakennuskustannusten erosta? Kuulostaa melkoisen erikoiselta, kun Vallilan varikon hinta-arvioksi on sanottu jotakin 60-100 miljoonan väliltä... Koskelan varikon laajentaminen (tilaa lisää noin 50 raitiovaunulle...) ei käsittääkseni voi tulla maksamaan näin paljon. 




> Itselleni ei mene kertakaikkiaan jakeluun miksi tällaisen tonttipulakeskustelun keskellä kenellekään tulee edes mieleen käyttää maanpäällistä tilaa varikkotoiminnoille.


Hmmm... Tullaanpa räjäyttämään tämä kyseinen kalliovarikko asuntosi alle Käpylään, niin ymmärrät, miksi. Räjäytystyö kestää kolmisen vuotta, minkä jälkeen raitiovaunujen pahin liikenneruuhka ajoittuu kello 23-02 ja 05-07 välille ja ruuhka on suoraan ikkunasi alla. 

Se on kovin helppo suunnitella näitä uusia asuntoja Koskelaan entisen varikon alueelle, kun viedään Vallillassa ja Hermannissa asuvilta ensin kirjaimellisesti asunnot alta. Kunnallisvaltuutetun (joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenen) soisi ensin kuuntelevan alueen asukkaiden mielipiteitä, ennen kun kertoo asiasta ehdottoman näkemyksensä...

Suurkiitos vaan, toivottavasti minä (ja loput 10 000 vallilalaista-hermannilaista) löydän kuntavaaleissa ehdokkaan, joka ei suhtaudu hankkeeseen yhtä sinisilmäisesti.

ps. Tätä hanketta tulemme vastustamaan niin kauan kuin mahdollista.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Tervetuloa foorumiin!

Tämä projekti näyttää herättävän paljon vastustusta kuten moni jo ehti aavistaakin. Varikkotoiminnan laajennus on todellakin haasteellinen ja paljon monimutkaisempi kuin simppelin hallin rakentaminen.

Siispä paras vaihtoehto Hermannin ja Vallilan asukkaille on olla rakentavasti mukana suunnitteluvaiheessa. Varmasti löytyy hyvä ratkaisu, jos asukkaat, suunnittelijat ja liikennöitsijä tiiviissä yhteistyössä keskenään lähtevät tätä projektia viemään eteenpäin.




> Koskelan varikon laajentaminen (tilaa lisää noin 50 raitiovaunulle...) ei käsittääkseni voi tulla maksamaan näin paljon.


Miten paljon se tulee käsittääksesi sitten maksamaan rakennuskustannukset, pidemmät halliajokustannukset jne mukaanlukien sanotaan 10 tai 20 vuoden aikana?

Tässä ehkä hieman asiantuntematon kysymys, mutta jos ja kun uutta rataa rakennetaan Kruunuvuorenrantaan, voisiko ehkä sen radan varrelle tai ihan Kruunuvuorenrantaan suunnitella maanpäällistä tai maanalaista varikkoa?

----------


## tlajunen

> mmm... Tullaanpa räjäyttämään tämä kyseinen kalliovarikko asuntosi alle Käpylään, niin ymmärrät, miksi. Räjäytystyö kestää kolmisen vuotta, minkä jälkeen raitiovaunujen pahin liikenneruuhka ajoittuu kello 23-02 ja 05-07 välille ja ruuhka on suoraan ikkunasi alla.
> 
> Suurkiitos vaan, toivottavasti minä (ja loput 10 000 vallilalaista-hermannilaista) löydän kuntavaaleissa ehdokkaan, joka ei suhtaudu hankkeeseen yhtä sinisilmäisesti.


Koulukirjaesimerkki nimbyilystä.  :Smile: 

Tiedoksi, 10 000 ihmistä eivät asu siten, että ratikat kulkevat varikolle ikkunan alta. Lisäksi osa 10 000 vallilalais-hermannilaisista varmasti kestävät herkissä korvissaan sen pienen haitan sen sijaan, että joutuisivat korkeampana veroprosenttina kustantamaan tarpeettoman suuret liikennöintikustannukset. Puhumattakaan sadosta tuhansta muista helsinkiläisistä.

Sitten vielä kehtaa kääntää asian henkilökohtaiseksi hyökkäykseksi yksittäistä valtuutettua kohtaan, joka vieläpä panostaa tarmonsa erittäinkin kannattavan asian kehittämiseen. Häpeäisit.

----------


## 339-DF

Rehellisin nimby-puheenvuoro oli ehdottomasti se, jonka vieressäni istuva herrahenkilö käytti viime maanantain tilaisuudessa. Hänen mielestään ratikat on ihan jees ja maanalainen varikkokin on ihan jees, kunhan se ei tule Vallilaan. Hänellä oli mukana jopa kartta, jossa kaupunki on kartoittanut kalliotiloja. K8 eli joku Koskelan suunnalla sijaitseva kallio olisi hänen mielestään oikein oiva paikka ratikkavarikolle. Eli minne vaan, kunhan ei meidän alle  :Laughing: 

Liikennelaitoksen näkökulmasta asia on hyvin yksinkertainen: jos halutaan, että kaupungissa on ratikkaliikennettä, niin jossain niiden ratikoiden pitää asua. Tehokkaan liikenteen näkökulmasta paikan pitää olla rataverkon kannalta keskeinen ja riittävän suuri. Ei ole järkeä tuhlata meidän verorahojamme siihen, että ajetaan ratikat joka aamu jostain Kehä I:n tienoilta keskustaan tyhjinä. Eikä ole järkevää rakennella pikkuvarikkoja ympäri kaupunkia, ja järjestää jokaiseen tukitoimintoja, jotka voidaan toteuttaa yhteen paikkaan tehokkaammin ja halvemmalla.

Vallilan luola täyttää molemmat kriteerit. Koskelan sijainti on tulevaisuudessa yhä kaukaisempi, kun verkon painopiste siirtyy Koskelasta nykyistä kauemmas (Jätkä, Herne, Laajasalo). Varmaan HKL:lle kelpaisi maanpäällinenkin varikko vaikkapa Kalasatamasta, jos KSV sieltä riittävät tilat osoittaisi. Mutta eipä taida osoittaa, kun maanpäälliset tilat halutaan muuhun käyttöön.

Kallis tuo luola on, en usko että 100 miljoonaakaan riittää. Sen takia toivon, että myös Koskelan laajennus vaihtoehtona tutkitaan vakavasti ja sitten tehdään aito valinta näiden kahden väliltä ottaen huomioon sekä rakentamis- että liikennöintikustannukset (sekä Koskelan arvo rakennusmaana, jos varikko on Vallilassa). Parempi näistä kahdesta sitten voittakoon, olipa se kumpi tahansa.

----------


## Aliina

Kyse ei ole hyökkäyksestä ketään kohtaan, mielestäni minulla on oikeus kertoa mielipiteeni ERITYISESTI kunnanvaltuutetulle ja EDELLYTTÄÄ, että häntä kiinnostaa asiassa joku muukin näkökohta kuin raha. Jos ei ole kiinnostusta katsoa asiaa miltään muulta kantilta, en voi sanoa muuta, kuin että toivottavasti tällaisia henkilöitä ei ole päättäjissä kovin paljoa muita mukana.

Mielipiteemme toki on, että varikko tullaan rakentamaan johonkin muualle, kuin meidän talomme alle. Suunnitelma on kaikessa kaameeudessaan kyllä aluetta suuresti tuhoava. Mielestämme tällaiselle suuria rakennusvaurioita ja saastetta (ennen kaikkea melusaastetta) aiheuttavan hankkeelle ainoa oikea paikka MAANALLA on jossakin, missä ei ole asuntoaluetta päällä (esim. linnanmäen alla, tosin tämä ei ilmeisesti ole mahdollista). Jos varikkoa ei näin maan alle saada, on ainoa mahdollisuus rakentaa se maan päälle. 

Asiaa on kyllä mielestämme viety aika pitkälle ilman, että olisi oikeasti kuultu ensin asianosaisten mielipiteitä. Se jos joku on veronmaksajien rahojen tuhlausta...

----------


## juhanahi

> Mielestämme tällaiselle suuria rakennusvaurioita ja saastetta (ennen kaikkea melusaastetta) aiheuttavan hankkeelle ainoa oikea paikka MAANALLA on jossakin, missä ei ole asuntoaluetta päällä (esim. linnanmäen alla, tosin tämä ei ilmeisesti ole mahdollista). Jos varikkoa ei näin maan alle saada, on ainoa mahdollisuus rakentaa se maan päälle.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, onko sinulla henkilökohtaista kokemusta räjäytystyömaan päällä asumisesta? Maanalaisia töitä ollaan tehty lukemattomien helsinkiläisten kotien alla, ja tietääkseni kaikki ovat hyvinvoivina hengissä, vailla henkisiä traumoja. Sekä kotini että kouluni alla on viime vuosina paukuteltu varsin ahkerasti, ja voin rehellisesti sanoa, ettei se minua ole haitannut. Toki siitä melu- ja pölyhaittoja jonkin verran aiheutuu, mutta ei niiden kestämisessä ole mitään ongelmaa, kun tietää, että ne loppuvat aikanaan.

Eikä kannata unohtaa sitäkään, että maanalaisen tilan etu on nimenomaan siinä, varikon päällä voi olla vaikkapa niitä asuntoja... Siksi kommenttisi sisältö on vähän sama, kuin "keskustatunnelin voi rakentaa, kunhan sitä ei tehdä keskustan alle"  :Wink:  (ottamatta nyt mitenkään kantaa tuohon hankkeeseen)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässäpä teille on henkilö, joka asui Porvoonkatu 1:ssä, kun päällä olivat *samaan aikaan* taloyhtiön oma putkiremppa (porausta ja pihan aukiräjäyttelyä), katujen aukiposauttaminen putkitöiden tähden sekä Ässä-korttelin parkkiluolan tussauttelu.

Näin jälkikäteen voin todeta, että näistä kolmesta olisin valinnut kaikista mieluiten parkkiluolan tussauttelun, sillä siinä oli räjäyttely harvimmillaan ja syvällä työskentely aiheutti lähinnä vain tärinää ja matalaa ääntä. Eniten hermoon otti poraaminen, sekä patruunareikien että seinien. Hengissä silti selvisin.

Voin siis vakuuttaa, että parin kuukauden parkkiluolan louhiminen talonne alle on loppuen lopuksi aika iisi juttu, etenkin kun sitä tehdään enimmäkseen päiväsaikaan, jolloin harva on kotonaan. Jos johonkin oikeasti pitäisi vihaa ja tarmoa purkaa (Sinulla, Aliina niitä taitaa olla  :Wink: . Pidä siitä kiinni), niin autojen ylivaltaa vastaan kaupungissa. Kyllä hermot on mielestäni enemmän koetuksella ruuhkaliikenteessä kuin kodin vähän täristessä.

----------


## late-

> Räjäytystyö kestää kolmisen vuotta, minkä jälkeen raitiovaunujen pahin liikenneruuhka ajoittuu kello 23-02 ja 05-07 välille ja ruuhka on suoraan ikkunasi alla.


50 vuoroa lähtee Hauhonpuistosta eli nykyiseltä varikolta, joten ne tuskin ovat olennaisesti enemmän häiriöksi kuin jo nyt Koskelasta Hämeentietä kulkevat vuorot. Sen sijaan loput 70 vuoroa tuottavat jo pientä ruuhkaakin asuntokaduille, vaikka sinänsä 70 ajoneuvoa tunnissa on aika pieni liikennemäärä. Pitäisi varmaankin pyrkiä vaikuttamaan siihen suuntaan, että suurempi osa vuoroista ajettaisiin ulos toisesta sisäänkäynnistä. Mahdollisesti sisäänkäynnille voisi myös esittää tutkittavaksi pohjoisempaa sijaintia ja liittymistä Hämeentielle Kumpulanlaakson kautta.

Arvio 120:n vuoron ulosajosta aamun huipputunnissa kuulostaa myös aika hurjalta, jos vaunujen kokonaismäärä on korkeintaan 166. Illalla ja yöllä vuorot joka tapauksessa tulevat sisään hajautetummin iltaruuhkan lopussa, iltaliikenteen lopussa ja lopulta yöliikenteen lopussa. Paljonkohan Koskelasta lähtee nyt vuoroja huipputunnissa ja missä suhteessa tämä lukema on vaunujen kokonaismäärään?

Varikon kustannuspuolesta on vaikeaa tässä vaiheessa kovin paljoa arvailla. Lienee selvää, ettei kalliovarikko pysy pöydällä, jos Koskelan laajentaminen on kokonaisuutena edullisempaa. Koskelan vaihtoehdossa ei kuitenkaan ole kokonaisuudessaan kyse vain laajennuksesta. Vallillan varikon tilat eivät vastaa nykyajan vaatimuksia, joten sielläkin tarvittaisiin isompi remontti, jonka toteuttaminen nykyisessä suojellussa rakennuksessa voi olla vaikeaa. Vallilan toimintoja on luultavasti hyvin vaikeaa saada mahtumaan Koskelaan, ellei sitten laajennuksen lisäksi oteta käyttöön ylätason bussivarikkoa.

----------


## petteri

> Varikon kustannuspuolesta on vaikeaa tässä vaiheessa kovin paljoa arvailla. Lienee selvää, ettei kalliovarikko pysy pöydällä, jos Koskelan laajentaminen on kokonaisuutena edullisempaa. Koskelan vaihtoehdossa ei kuitenkaan ole kokonaisuudessaan kyse vain laajennuksesta. 
> 
> .....
> Vallilan toimintoja on luultavasti hyvin vaikeaa saada mahtumaan Koskelaan, ellei sitten laajennuksen lisäksi oteta käyttöön ylätason bussivarikkoa.


Selvittäisiinköhän Koskelassa pelkällä maantason laajennuksella vai pitäisikö osa varikosta purkaa ja rakentaa ainakin osa varikkoa kaksi- tai kolmikerroksiseksi?

Vallilla on kyllä paremmassa paikassa ja maan alla on tilaa uusillekin laajennuksille, jos tarpeen.

----------


## Aliina

Räjäytystyöstä minulla on sen verran kokemusta, että tämän varikon KOEräjäytykset ovat jo tutisuttaneet seiniä. Riittävästi. Muutaman kilometrin päässä talostamme tehty räjäytystyö aiheutti hiushalkeamia seiniin muutamia vuosia sitten. Tämä räjäytystyö ei ollut mitään verrattuna nyt suunniteltuun. 

Eikä tässä asiassa sitten kuitenkaan ole kyse ainoastaan siitä, että "meidän talojen allahan ei sitten räjäytellä". Kyse on siitä MITÄ on suunniteltu ja kuinka. 

Hankkeen ainoa negatiivinen vaikutus ei ole tuo räjäytystyö, vaikka se tulisikin rasittamaan sekä alueen taloja että asukkaiden sietokykyä. Eikä edes myöhempi jatkuva melusaaste. Raideliikenteen suurimittainen siirtäminen maan alle aiheuttaa tällaisella paikalla MUUN MUASSA jatkuvaa kuormitusta 1900-luvun alussa rakennettujen talojen rakenteisiin (jotka eivät tule tässä mitassa suunniteltua varikkoa kestämään), massamittaista ruuhkaa (sekä autoista että raitiovaunuista) alueelle, jolla on runsaasti kouluja ja päiväkoteja, hätäpoistumisteitä ja savunpoistoluukkuja kulttuurisesti arvokkaalle alueelle, näiden yhteisvaikutus alueeseen (asunnot vuokralle) jne. Tässä vain muutamia mainitakseni. 

Olemme kyllä mielellämme yhteistyössä hankkeen suunnittelijoiden kanssa ja mietimme eri vaihtoehtoja - niitä ei tosin näkemyksemme mukaan ainakaan hankkeen suunnittelijoiden osalta ole juurikaan mietitty. Tuossa ensimmäisessä tiedotustilaisuudessa ei juuri kyllä asiasta tultu sen viisaammiksi, kun vastaus jokaiseen kysymykseen oli "emme tiedä, ei ole tutkittu". Ja silti hanke on viety vaikka kuinka pitkälle. Melkoisen erikoista kaupunkisuunnittelua. Kaikkien vaihtoehtojen (kuten raitiovaunuvarikkojen pitämistä hajasijoitettuina) selvittämistä tullaan kyllä esittämään.

Ja kyllä, tarmoa täällä kyllä riittää - tälle asialle  :Smile:  Ehkä kuitenkin lopetan asiasta tällä foorumilla vääntämisen ja toivon, että hankkeen kannattajatkin tutustuvat oikeasti hankkeeseen ja sen vaikutuksiin.

----------


## teme

Koko Helsingin keskusta niin sanotusti tyhjän päällä, eli peruskallio on porattu ja räjäytetty täyteen tunneleita ja halleja. Ei tästä nyt tähänkään saakka ole mitään kummempaa haittaa koitunut asukkaille tai rakennuksille, miten tämä Vallila nyt olisi jotenkin eri asia? Erityisen kummallisena pidän syytöstä, että kaupunki vain haluaa tehdä rahaa gryndaamalla asuntoja Koskelaan, ikäänkuin tämä olisi paha asia. Pitäisikö kaupungin pyrkiä minimoimaan kaupunkilaisten omaisuuden arvo?

----------


## petteri

> Hankkeen ainoa negatiivinen vaikutus ei ole tuo räjäytystyö, vaikka se tulisikin rasittamaan sekä alueen taloja että asukkaiden sietokykyä. Eikä edes myöhempi jatkuva melusaaste. Raideliikenteen suurimittainen siirtäminen maan alle aiheuttaa tällaisella paikalla MUUN MUASSA jatkuvaa kuormitusta 1900-luvun alussa rakennettujen talojen rakenteisiin (jotka eivät tule tässä mitassa suunniteltua varikkoa kestämään), massamittaista ruuhkaa (sekä autoista että raitiovaunuista) alueelle, jolla on runsaasti kouluja ja päiväkoteja, hätäpoistumisteitä ja savunpoistoluukkuja kulttuurisesti arvokkaalle alueelle, näiden yhteisvaikutus alueeseen (asunnot vuokralle) jne. Tässä vain muutamia mainitakseni.


Ratikat aiheuttavat massamittaista ruuhkaa ja jatkuvaa melusaastetta? Kuinkahan paljon autoja kulkee nyt Hämeentiellä, Sturenkadulla ja Mäkelänkadulla? Muutama lisäratikka ei paljon Vallilan liikennetilannetta muuta.

----------


## teme

Tuli vielä mieleen, että paikalliset saattaisivat innostua hankkeesta jos vanha hieno halli saataisiin muuhun käyttöön, vähän niin kuin Töölössä. Eli siis vietäisiin varikko kokonaan maan alle.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Niin maan alle kuin päälle voi rakentaa monella tavalla. Entisaikojen tyyli oli se, että pannaan kaikki vanha sileäksi ja sitten tehdään uutta tilalle. Sillä periaatteellahan Helsinkiä paljolti tehtiin menneinä vuosikymmeninä ja -satoina. Tieliikenteessähän tuo rakennustapa on vallalla edelleen. Varsinkin moottoriteiden paikalta on ihan sumeilematta tuhottu asuintaloja.

Nyt ei kukaan ole ajamassa vallilalaisia asunnottomiksi evakoiksi suureen tuntemattomaan. Päinvastoin. Hermannin ja Vallilan säilymistä kannatetaan yleisesti ja ratikkavarikon avulla halutaan mahdollistaa puhtaan ja tehostuvan joukkoliikenteen toimintakykyä myös näissä kaupunginosissa.

Mutta tunteet käyvät kuumana kuin paha iso Kaupunki olisi ajamassa vaivaiset torpparit mierontielle. Sellaisten mielikuvien voima on vielä nykyaikanakin yllättävän vahva. 

Räjäytystöitä on tehty hyvällä menestyksellä ja pahemmitta vaurioitta eri puolilla rakennettua kantakaupunkia. Mutta hyvinpä niihinkin liitetään ties mitä kauhukuvia. Minkähän äläkän lauttasaarelaiset vielä nostavat Länsimetron työmaista? Ja kun töölöläiset kyllästyvät tukiasuntojen vastustamiseen, niin onko seuraava hitti metrotunneli?

Vaihtoehdot ovat ihan tervetulleita, mutta niiden pitäisi olla edes vähän paremmin perusteltuja kuin "ihan minne vaan muualle". Helsinkimme on valitettavan monille nurkkakuntaisten kylätappelujen paikka eikä mikään globaali metropoli.

Toisaalta tuon varikkosuunnitelman toteutumiseen uskon vasta sitten, kun työt käynnistyvät. Uutisoitiinhan lehdissä 70-luvun alussa, että Töölön varikko on enää pari vuotta käytössä ja uusi ratikkavarikko tulee Ruhaan. Johdinautovarikkoa kaavailtiin siirrettäväksi jonnekin Munkkisaaren suunnalle. Ei tullut raitiovarikkoa Ruskeasuolle (eikä se kyllä ainakaan nykyisellä verkolla ihanteellisin paikka olisi ollutkaan) ja johdinautotkin hävitettiin. Enkä muista, että Ruskeasuon suunnalla olisi silloin ollut mitään nimbykampanjoita.

----------


## Albert

> Tuli vielä mieleen, että paikalliset saattaisivat innostua hankkeesta jos vanha hieno halli saataisiin muuhun käyttöön, vähän niin kuin Töölössä. Eli siis vietäisiin varikko kokonaan maan alle.


Mieluummin aivan muuhun käyttöön kuin Töölössä nyt, vaikka Raitioliikennemuseoksi  :Wink: . Mutta tuskinpa HKL hyvästä  pääverstaastaan luopuu.
Varmaan pahempi haitta kuin räjäytykset, on louheen pois kuljettaminen. Tarvittaneen jokunen maansiirtoautollinen se tekemään.
Toisaalta samaan aikaan rakennetaan uusia merellisiä kaupunginosia. Siellähän louhetta tarvitaan. Ja kun läheltä saisi. Vaikuttaisikos tämä mitenkään asiaan?

----------


## teme

> Varmaan pahempi haitta kuin räjäytykset, on louheen pois kuljettaminen. Tarvittaneen jokunen maansiirtoautollinen se tekemään.
> Toisaalta samaan aikaan rakennetaan uusia merellisiä kaupunginosia. Siellähän louhetta tarvitaan. Ja kun läheltä saisi. Vaikuttaisikos tämä mitenkään asiaan?


Tyhmänä kysyn että kun RATIKKAvarikon louhimisesta syntyy kivilouhetta ja jos vaikka Jätkäsaaressa jonne tulee jatkossa RATIKKAkiskot kahdestakin suunnasta tarvitaan kiveä, niin miksi se kiviaines täytyisi kuljettaa rekalla?

----------


## Kaid

> Ratikat aiheuttavat massamittaista ruuhkaa ja jatkuvaa melusaastetta? Kuinkahan paljon autoja kulkee nyt Hämeentiellä, Sturenkadulla ja Mäkelänkadulla? Muutama lisäratikka ei paljon Vallilan liikennetilannetta muuta.


Lisäksi pääosa noista ratikoistahan kulkee jo nyt Vallilan läpi Hämeentietä ja Sturenkatua pitkin matkallaan Koskelaan/-sta. Lisäliikennettä (ja siis "-melua") tulisi ainoastaan verraten pienille alueille Hauhonpuiston ympärillä sekä Haukilahden- ja Vellamonkadulla. Vellamonkadun rataosuutta lukuunottamatta uuden/lisäliikennettä saavan radan erottavat asuinalueista puistot, joiden ansiosta uusien rajoten aiheuttama "melusaaste" on huomattavasti pienempi kuin esimerkiksi nykyisissä Hämeentien varrella olevissa asuintaloissa.

----------


## hylje

> Tyhmänä kysyn että kun RATIKKAvarikon louhimisesta syntyy kivilouhetta ja jos vaikka Jätkäsaaressa jonne tulee jatkossa RATIKKAkiskot kahdestakin suunnasta tarvitaan kiveä, niin miksi se kiviaines täytyisi kuljettaa rekalla?


Maankuljetuskalusto lienee hieman harvinaista täälläpäin, ellei Outokummulta sopivaa löytyisi. Se pitäisi vielä hyväksyttää katukäyttöön. Väkeä pitäisi silti kouluttaa, koska kyseessä on raitioradalla kulkeva kapearaidejuna eikä maansiirtokone. Rakennustyömailla taas pitäisi rakentaa kiskoja työn edetessä, oletettavasti lähes lopulliseen muotoonsa, ja etenkin Jätkässä vaunut pitäisi kuitenkin purkaa loppumatkalle sijoituspaikkaan.

Väitän vaivan olevan liian suuri yksittäiselle projektille.

----------


## Haltia

> Kyse ei ole hyökkäyksestä ketään kohtaan, mielestäni minulla on oikeus kertoa mielipiteeni ERITYISESTI kunnanvaltuutetulle ja EDELLYTTÄÄ, että häntä kiinnostaa asiassa joku muukin näkökohta kuin raha. Jos ei ole kiinnostusta katsoa asiaa miltään muulta kantilta, en voi sanoa muuta, kuin että toivottavasti tällaisia henkilöitä ei ole päättäjissä kovin paljoa muita mukana.


Se kustannusten ero on saatu Ratikkayksikön johtajalta. Ja kiinnostukseni ei nimenomaan liittynyt rahaan (koska kustannukset ovat suunnilleen samoissa), vaan siihen, että missään muualla ei käytännössä Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston mukaan ole tilaa maanalaiselle tai -päälliselle varikolle. Toinen tärkeä tekijä on se, että varikkotoiminnot on hyvä pitää lähekkäin eli että kun Vallilassa on jo varikko ja se on lähimpänä suurinta osaa linjoista (lyhyt ajomatka linjan aloitukseen = vähiten haittaa siirtymistä asukkaille), on hyvä laajentaa sitä siellä missä toimintoja jo on. 

Sinulla on oikeus mielipiteeseesi ja hyvä että tuot sen esiin. 




> Hmmm... Tullaanpa räjäyttämään tämä kyseinen kalliovarikko asuntosi alle Käpylään, niin ymmärrät, miksi. Räjäytystyö kestää kolmisen vuotta, minkä jälkeen raitiovaunujen pahin liikenneruuhka ajoittuu kello 23-02 ja 05-07 välille ja ruuhka on suoraan ikkunasi alla.


Tervetuloa vaan räjäyttämään. Minun ikkunani alla on nyt pari vuotta räjäytelty Hakamäentien vaatimia onkaloita ja Pasilaa varten tehdään jatkuvalla syötöllä pamautuksia, jotka meillä kuuluvat. Sitä ennen oli Afasiakeskuksen vaatimat räjäytykset myös ikkunan alla ja sitä ennen taas jotain, jota en edes muista. Ja Vallilassa asuessani koko vuoden ajan paukuteltiin milloin mitäkin, vieläpä maan päällä, eli meteli oli aivan toista luokkaa. Sitä se on, kaupunkielämä. Itse olen ainakin näiden 30 vuoden aikana aivan tottunut. Ja maanalaiset räjäytykset on mukavia kun vain vähän räpisee ja tutisuttaa eikä tarvitse kuunnella sitä varoitussireenin ulinaakaan. Ottaisin mielelläni taloni alle ratikkavarikon, ehkä silloin saisin myös parempaa ratikkapalvelua Käpylässäkin. Vaikkapa jopa lauantaisin!  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Lisäksi pääosa noista ratikoistahan kulkee jo nyt Vallilan läpi Hämeentietä ja Sturenkatua pitkin matkallaan Koskelaan/-sta. Lisäliikennettä (ja siis "-melua") tulisi ainoastaan verraten pienille alueille Hauhonpuiston ympärillä sekä Haukilahden- ja Vellamonkadulla. Vellamonkadun rataosuutta lukuun ottamatta uuden/lisäliikennettä saavan radan erottavat asuinalueista puistot, joiden ansiosta uusien ratojen aiheuttama "melusaaste" on huomattavasti pienempi kuin esimerkiksi nykyisissä Hämeentien varrella olevissa asuintaloissa.


Kunhan sitten kaikki uusi rata tehtäisiin nykyaikaisesti, siirtymäkaarin, risteyskappaleessa kantaa pyörän kulkukehä eikä laippa, niin saataisiin liikenne aika hiljaiseksi.
Vaihteet (siis niiden risteykset) pitäisi välittömästi uusia kulkukehällä kantaviksi Vallilan hallin edustalla Hämeentiellä. Vario kun siitä menee tänäpänä, niin melu on aivan mieletön.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Miten olisi varikon rakentaminen Keski-Pasilaan väistyvien raidetoimintojen paikalle? Alue muodostaa jo nyt melkoisen montun, jonka pohjalle raitiovaunut hyvin menisivät. Päälle voisi sitten rakentaa markkinaehtoisesti sitä mistä ollaan valmiita maksamaan. Maan päällä raiteet veisivät huomattavasti vähemmän tilaa, kun ei tarvitse jättää kalliota väliin tukemaan yläpuolista maata.

Kalasataman suunnalla ymmärtääkseni suunnittelu on sen verran pidemmällä, että sinne varikon sijoittaminen laittaisi lähes kaiken uusiksi.

----------


## vastuuvalmentaja

Niin tai kehittettäisiin Koskelaa siihen suuntaan, että sekä varikko toiminnot ja asunto/toimistorakentaminen saisivat oman sijansa. Ratikkavarikko kellarissa ja asuntorakentaminen Koskelantien kanssa samassa tasossa. Tämähän tosin vaatii vanhojen hallirakennelmien purkua, mutta niin taitaa vaatia alueen muuttaminen asunto/toimisto käyttöönkin. Samalla voitaisiin rakentaa ne puuttuvat raideyhteydet Koskelantielle ja edelleen Viikkiin. Olisi myös tulevan raidejokerin kannalta lähempänä. 

Koskelan halliin ajoaika Stuenkadun kulmasta on kuitenkin luokkaa 8 min suunta. Eli jokaisella vuorolla 16 minuuttia päivässä. Toisaalta, ei sinne maan allekkaan ajeta ko. kohdasta alle kolmen minuutin. Töölössäkin halliin ajoaika on 5 minuuttia Töölön hallin pysäkiltä... Saattaa tuo ajaajan säästäminen jäädä aika marginaaliseksi :Razz:

----------


## EmilB

Aliina, tällaista on asua kaupungissa. Jos kaipaa häriötöntä elämää voi etsiä asuinpaikkaa suurkaupungin ulkopuolelta. Kaupunkiasuminen on "mieleltään kaupunkilaisia" varten. Kehitystä voi jarruttaa muttei pysäyttää. Kun Stephensonin Rocket esiteltiin vuonna 1829 yleisölle jotkut piti sen vauhtia (12 miles = 19.312128 kilometriä tunnisa) ihmiskeholle vaarallisena  :Wink:  Jotkut asiat eivät muutu, aina on niitä vastarannan kiiskejä jotka ilman järkevää perustelua vastustavat kaikkea. Tämä hanke palvelee koko stadin asukkaita. Olen itsekin Vallilan seudun asukkeja ja olen iloinen siitä että rakentamisen myötä saadaan seutumme, esim. Hermannin "puistoalue", siistimmäksi. Ehkä Hämeentien liikennemäärätkin tulee pienenemään tämän hankkeen myötä.. Toivoa sopii, että liian innokkaiden kansalaisaktivistien jarruttelu ei pilaa jokaista uutta, järkevää hanketta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt juolahti mieleeni superidea! Mitenkäs kävisi A-voimalaitoksen paikka Hanasaaressa? Siinähän on pahasti saastunutta maata, ja kun siihen joka tapauksessa kaivetaan monttua, jotta saadaan se asuintaloille tarpeeksi puhtaaksi maaksi, voi varmaankin uhrata kaksi kerrosta ratikkahalliksi.

Voi taas olla tyhmääkin tyhmempi ehdotus, mutta kirjoitinpa kuitenkin.

----------


## SampsaJ

> Se kustannusten ero on saatu Ratikkayksikön johtajalta.
> Ja kiinnostukseni ei nimenomaan liittynyt rahaan (koska kustannukset ovat suunnilleen samoissa)


Kun hankkeen kustannus on 60-100 miljoonaa euroa (lähde Martin Bunders), 200-300 tuhannen euron vuotuisilla säästöillä ei makseta edes hankkeen korkokuluja, saati lyhennetä tuota summaa. Ei mahdu minun talousmatematiikkaani, kuinka kustannuksia voidaan väittää tältä pohjalta samaksi.




> vaan siihen, että missään muualla ei käytännössä Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston mukaan ole tilaa maanalaiselle tai -päälliselle varikolle.


HKL esitti että raitiovaunujen määrä lisääntyisi 30 kappaleella (eli 25%) nykyisestä vuoteen 2017 mennessä. Jotenkin tuntuu uskomattomalta, ettei näille vaunuille löydy tilaa mistään muualta. Kuinkahan tarkkaan muita vaihtoehtoja on oikeasti mietitty?

Tonteista ja kivestähän tässä oikeasti on kysymys eikä raitiovaunuista.  Joukkoliikenteen "parantuminen" on vain sivujuonne, jolla hanketta on helpompi markkinoida. Taloudellisesti katsoen näkisin kivenoton kaupunkialueelta ainoaksi järkeväksi perusteeksi tunnelihankkeelle. Kivestä kun on nykyisin pula. 

Jos lasketaan, että Vallilan luolista saadaan noin 100000 kuutiota kiveä, sillä täyttää mukavan loven rantaviivaa esimerkiksi Kalasataman kupeesssa. Sen lisäksi vapautuu osa Koskelan varikosta. Kun muistetaan, että viidestä Eiranrannan tontista pulitettiin kaupungille 70 miljoonaa, hankkeen kannattavuus on fifty sixty. Tonteilla saatetaan ehkä kattaa tunnelin kulut tai sitten ei. Koskelan tontti on osin saastunutta (esim. öljyvuoto 2003) ja Kalasataman rantaa voi tuskin verrata Eiraan. Nykyinen rahoituskriisi vaikuttanee myös negatiivisesti tonttien hintoihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Anekdotaalisena kommenttina lisäisin, että nykyisen asuntoni ikkuna on Sturenkadulle Mäkelänkadun ja Paavalin kirkon välillä. Siinä ratikat kulkevat juurikin vain hallivuoroja. Eipä ole tuo häirinnyt; erittäin mieluusti vaihtaisin autoliikenteen jatkuvan pauhun muutamaan kolisteluun, niin ikkunaakin voisi pitää auki silloin kun kuuntelee musiikkia (onneksi musiikkiharrastaminen on hillinnyt tarvetta siihen). Kolisteluakin lähinnä kuuluu Mäkelänkadun risteyksen vaihteista. Mutta varmasti siihen voitaisiin uudella varikolla paljon vaikuttaa nykytekniikalla.

Kyllä ne illan viimeiset hallivuorot kolistelevat aika paljon muualla kaupungillakin. Mutta eipä ole tainnut paljon valituksia tulla kolmosen tai nelosen yöliikenteestä kuitenkaan.

----------


## GM 5

> Kun hankkeen kustannus on 60-100 miljoonaa euroa (lähde Martin Bunders), 200-300 tuhannen euron vuotuisilla säästöillä ei makseta edes hankkeen korkokuluja, saati lyhennetä tuota summaa. Ei mahdu minun talousmatematiikkaani, kuinka kustannuksia voidaan väittää tältä pohjalta samaksi.


Aha, eli kalliimpi vaihtoehto siis maksaisi korkokulut takaisin? Siis kuinka? Eli kalliimpi vaihtoehto pitää toteuttaa koska halvempikaan ei tuota edes korkokulujaan takaisin? En ihan ymmärrä kirjoituksesi sisältöä..

Talousmatematiikkaanhan ei kuulu pelkät rakennuskustannukset vaan myös paljon muuta. Erityisesti julkisilla projekteilla ei todellakaan aina voida tavoitella absoluuttia liiketaloudellista voittoa. Jonnekin halli on pakko rakentaa tukemaan lisääntyvää raitiovaunuliikennettä.




> HKL esitti että raitiovaunujen määrä lisääntyisi 30 kappaleella (eli 25%) nykyisestä vuoteen 2017 mennessä. Jotenkin tuntuu uskomattomalta, ettei näille vaunuille löydy tilaa mistään muualta. Kuinkahan tarkkaan muita vaihtoehtoja on oikeasti mietitty?


Voithan aloittaa ehdottamalla mielestäsi paremmin soveltuvaa paikkaa joka vastaa korkeita vaatimuksia.




> Tonteista ja kivestähän tässä oikeasti on kysymys eikä raitiovaunuista.  Joukkoliikenteen "parantuminen" on vain sivujuonne, jolla hanketta on helpompi markkinoida. Taloudellisesti katsoen näkisin kivenoton kaupunkialueelta ainoaksi järkeväksi perusteeksi tunnelihankkeelle. Kivestä kun on nykyisin pula.


Aha, olisiko sinulla mainita tälle väitteelle jokin lähde? Raaka-aineitten hinnat ovat kuitenkin laskeneet viime aikoina.




> Jos lasketaan, että Vallilan luolista saadaan noin 100000 kuutiota kiveä, sillä täyttää mukavan loven rantaviivaa esimerkiksi Kalasataman kupeesssa.


Kuka laskee? Mainittiinko tuo luku jossain raportissa tai info-illassa?

Siis jyrkkä, kielteinen ja ehdoton asenne tätä projektia kohtaan ei auta yhtään mitään, päinvastoin se haittaa sekä suunnittelua ja myös sen vaikutuspiiriin kuuluvia. Olen varma, että asukkaista lähtevä rakentava kritiikki ja aktiivinen vaihtoehtojen pohtiminen parantaa huomattavasti mahdollisuuksia saada aikaiseksi hyvä kompromissi.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL esitti että raitiovaunujen määrä lisääntyisi 30 kappaleella (eli 25%) nykyisestä vuoteen 2017 mennessä.


Niin esitti. Lukumäärä oli helposti ja kansantajuisesti esitetty. Nyt on 132 vaunua, vuonna 2017 on 162 vaunua. Mutta nyt mennään hiukan metsään mittayksikköjen kanssa. Harva siellä tilaisuudessa kuunteli HKL:n esitystä niin tarkasti, että ymmärsi, kuinka suuresta määrästä todellisuudessa on kyse.

Villakoiran ydin tässä ei nimittäin ole vaunujen lukumäärä vaan vaunumetrit. Nykyiset vaunut ovat pääosin 20-metrisiä, vuonna 2017 pääosin 28-metrisiä. HKL:llä on tällä hetkellä 2841,5 metriä ratikkaa. Mutta vuonna 2017 jo 4376 m (olettaen että 24-metriset Variotramit ovat vielä silloin talossa ja niitä ei ole korvattu 28-metrisillä uutuuksilla).

Kun ymmärtää, että kyse on todellakin 1534,45 metristä ratikkaa eli yli puolestatoista kilometristä, niin vasta sitten sisäistä, että kyllä se lisähallitarve on ihan todellinen.

(Vuoden 2008 linjaliikennevaunut 132 ovat 81 Valmet-niveltä á 20 metriä, yksi Valmet-nivel ja kuusi Mannea á 26,5 metriä, neljä  Mannea á 19 metriä, 40 Variota á 24 metriä. Siitä tuo luku on saatu. Toki päälle tulevat tilausajovaunut, neliakseliset varavaunut, kiskoilla kulkeva huoltokalusto yms.)

----------


## Jii

> Kuka laskee? Mainittiinko tuo luku jossain raportissa tai info-illassa?


Kysyt 100.000 kuution lähdettä. Sekin oli esillä infossa.
Itse asiassa info-illassa kaupungin kalliorakentamisen ekspertti mainitsi luvun 200.000 m3, joka vastaa 400.000 m2 auton lavalla.  20.000 autokuormaa päässä laskien.

Pöyristyneenä veronmaksajana ihmettelen sitä, miten HKL vedättää tässä asiassa.  Se esittää asian olevan kiireellinen, vaikka HKL on laiminlyönyt jo vuosia Koskelan varikon kehittämisen. Koskela on totaalisessa vajaakäytössä ja osa siitä on vuokrattu harrastusmoottoriurheiluradaksi. 

Esitetyt lisävaunut mahtuvat loistavasti Koskelaan. Se on kaavoituksellisesti heti rakentamiskelpoinen varikkoalue, jossa on jo olemassa hyvä osa tarvittavista rakennuksista.  Korjaushalli voisi hyvin toimia edelleen Vallilan nykyisissä tiloissa - tosin sillekin löytyisi tilat Koskelasta.

Epäilen suuresti, riittääkö Bundersin heittämä 100 miljoonan (500 euroa / m3) budjetti kovinkaan pitkälle.    Alueen rakennuskannan vuoksi louhinnan tulee olla poikkeuksellisen varovaista ja kiskomelun hallinta vaatii erityisratkaisuja. 

Tähänkö pitäisi nyt upottaa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen tarkoitettuja resursseja?

----------


## Salomaa

> Tänään viimeksi joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa varikosta puhuttiin ja kävi varsin selväksi, että kaavoituksellisesti maan päälle ei varikkoa pystytä lähelle (tai edes kauas) tekemään ja kalliotiloista Vallila on ainoa vapaa (Kaupsun mukaan). Koskelan laajennuksen ja Vallilan kalliovarikon rakennuskustannusten ero on n. 200 000 - 300 000, mutta suurin ero tulee tosiaan siitä pidemmästä suhailusta. Ja siitä, että onko mitään järkeä käyttää paremmin ihmisille hyödynnettävissä olevaa maa-aluetta Koskelassa varikon maanpäälliselle laajentamiselle? Jos varikko olisi jossain selkeästi kauempana, kuljettajakustannukset luonnollisesti nousisivat kun kavereiden työvuorosta iso osa menisi Helsingin läpi huristeluun.
> 
> Itselleni ei mene kertakaikkiaan jakeluun miksi tällaisen tonttipulakeskustelun keskellä kenellekään tulee edes mieleen käyttää maanpäällistä tilaa varikkotoiminnoille.


Martti Salomaa: Kyseessä on hanke , jossa yhtä huolellisesti pitää tutkia myös kaukaisempi vaihtoehto.  Ei pidä sortua samaan kuin musiikkitalossa, että muita vaihtoehtoja ei edes tutkita.  Kallion louhiminen ei ole mitään halpaa, mutta raitiovaunun ajaminen 10 km linjalle ei ole tolkuttoman kallista.   :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## Albert

> Pöyristyneenä veronmaksajana ihmettelen sitä, miten HKL vedättää tässä asiassa.  Se esittää asian olevan kiireellinen, vaikka HKL on laiminlyönyt jo vuosia Koskelan varikon kehittämisen. Koskela on totaalisessa vajaakäytössä ja osa siitä on vuokrattu harrastusmoottoriurheiluradaksi. 
> Esitetyt lisävaunut mahtuvat loistavasti Koskelaan. Se on kaavoituksellisesti heti rakentamiskelpoinen varikkoalue, jossa on jo olemassa hyvä osa tarvittavista rakennuksista.  Korjaushalli voisi hyvin toimia edelleen Vallilan nykyisissä tiloissa - tosin sillekin löytyisi tilat Koskelasta. 
> Tähänkö pitäisi nyt upottaa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen tarkoitettuja resursseja?


Onhan siellä tosiaan Annalan kenttä. Ei näytä olevan kovassa käytössä.
Koskelan ylähalli on Helsingin Bussiliikenteen, ei HKL-Raitioliikenteen halli. Ja Helb lienee vuokrannut tiloja muille? Hallintoasiat lienevät järjesteltävissä.
Mutta: 
Bussit sitten johonkin muualle. 
Kestävätkö ylähallin rakenteet raitiovaunuja.
Voi olla aika haastavaa tehdä kaksoisraide Valtimontielle.

----------


## Jii

> Koskelan laajennuksen ja Vallilan kalliovarikon rakennuskustannusten ero on n. 200 000 - 300 000


Oletetaan, että lisää hallia tarvitaan 50% eikä 25%, mikä on vaunumäärän lisäys. Katsopa huviksesi Google Earthista Koskelan varikkoaluetta. Toinen samanlainen sporahalli eli 100% mahtuu kirkkaasti lisää edes koskematta bussihalliin.  Ja se uusi puolikas siis maksaisi 100 miljoonaa + 200-300.000?  :Rolling Eyes: 
Hei haloo?

----------


## Albert

> Oletetaan, että lisää hallia tarvitaan 50% eikä 25%, mikä on vaunumäärän lisäys. Katsopa huviksesi Google Earthista Koskelan varikkoaluetta. Toinen samanlainen sporahalli eli 100% mahtuu kirkkaasti lisää edes koskematta bussihalliin.  Ja se toinen puoli siis maksaisi 100 miljoonaa - 200-300.000? 
> Hei haloo?


Minä en ole minkään haltia. Mutta, jos tarkoitat tuota (tyhjältä näyttävää) "lajitteluratapihaa", joka on huoltohallin edessä, niin sellainen tarvitaan joka tapauksessa. 
Kun vaunut tulevat linjalta halliin, ne ajetaan näille raiteille. Sen jälkeen huoltoon huoltohalliin. Ja huollon jälkeen säilytyshalliin.

----------


## Jii

> Minä en ole minkään haltia. Mutta, jos tarkoitat tuota (tyhjältä näyttävää) "lajitteluratapihaa", joka on huoltohallin edessä, niin sellainen tarvitaan joka tapauksessa. 
> Kun vaunut tulevat linjalta halliin, ne ajetaan näille raiteille. Sen jälkeen huoltoon huoltohalliin. Ja huollon jälkeen säilytyshalliin.


Osin kyllä. Mutta ei HKL haluakaan 100% lisää. Eikä kallioluolastoonkaan tuplatiloja käsittääkseni tehtäisi. Lisätilaa uudelle hallille on myös sporahallin toisella puolella.  Työntekijöiden autopaikkoja voi myös sijoittaa alueen vajaakäyttöisiin tiloihin, mm kartinghalliin ja uuteen pysäköintitaloon.

Alueen tilankäytön selvittäminen sisältyy asianmukaiseen vaihtoehtotarkasteluun - sellainenhan joka tapauksessa tulee tehdä.

----------


## hylje

Koskelan laajennuksessa on myös se yksityiskohta, että nykyisetkin vaunut pitää säilyttää (ja siivota ja huoltaa) jossakin remontin aikana. Onnittelen suuresti, jos löydätte tavan sitä laajentaa ilman naurettavan monipuolisia poikkeusjärjestelyitä. (Lähes?) normaaliliikenne jatkuu koko remontin ajan.

Vallilan tunnelissa kyse on pelkästään rakennustyöstä (huom: myös verrattain vähäisiä liikennejärjestelyitä maankuljetusta ja paikallisten liikennettä varten). Tämän takia uuden rakentaminen on niin paljon halvempaa kuin lennossa parantaminen.

----------


## SampsaJ

> Villakoiran ydin tässä ei nimittäin ole vaunujen lukumäärä vaan vaunumetrit. Nykyiset vaunut ovat pääosin 20-metrisiä, vuonna 2017 pääosin 28-metrisiä. HKL:llä on tällä hetkellä 2841,5 metriä ratikkaa. Mutta vuonna 2017 jo 4376 m (olettaen että 24-metriset Variotramit ovat vielä silloin talossa ja niitä ei ole korvattu 28-metrisillä uutuuksilla).


No katotaan nyt ensin saadaanko ensimmäistäkään 28 metristä toimitettua. Ja jos ne toimivat niin puhutaan vasta sitten koko kaluston uusimisesta.  :Smile:

----------


## SampsaJ

> Vallilan tunnelissa kyse on pelkästään rakennustyöstä (huom: myös verrattain vähäisiä liikennejärjestelyitä maankuljetusta ja paikallisten liikennettä varten). Tämän takia uuden rakentaminen on niin paljon halvempaa kuin lennossa parantaminen.


Heh. Väitätkö ihan tosissasi, että kallion louhiminen on halvempaa kuin maanpäällisen Paroc-hallin korjaaminen?

----------


## hylje

> Heh. Väitätkö ihan tosissasi, että kallion louhiminen on halvempaa kuin maanpäällisen Paroc-hallin korjaaminen?


Väitätkö ihan tosissasi, että luit viestini? Projektit ovat arvioitu suunnilleen yhtä kalliiksi, joten Koskelassa maksaa muu kuin pelkkä rakennustyö. Koskelassa laajennustyö ei ole pelkkää perussaneerausta, vaan olemassaolevan hallitilan uudelleenjärjestelyä (ajoreitit) ja uuden tilan rakentamista. Vanhat tilat ovat jo lähes täysin (ellei kokonaan? Onko tilastoja?) käytössä, joten väliaikaistilat tai -järjestelyt, mikäli ulkosäilytys voidaan hyväksyä, pitää hoitaa kuntoon. Viimeistään turvallisuussyistä arvelisin Koskelan varikon olevan pois käytöstä kokonaisuudessaan remontin ajan.

----------


## 339-DF

> No katotaan nyt ensin saadaanko ensimmäistäkään 28 metristä toimitettua. Ja jos ne toimivat niin puhutaan vasta sitten koko kaluston uusimisesta.


Jos lähtökohta on se, ettei uusia toimivia vaunuja kuitenkaan saada, niin sittenhän ei tarvita varikkoakaan. Mennään vaan kaikki pikkuautoilla.

Jos viittaat nykyisten matalalattiaratikoiden ongelmiin, niin kehottaisin etsimään topikin, jossa keskustellaan Helsingin uusista matalalattiaratikoista. Ratikkayksikössä tiedetään erittäin hyvin, mikä Varioissa meni pieleen, ja uudessa vaunukonseptissa nämä ja monet muut asiat on otettu huomioon. Uusi vaunu tulee joka tapauksessa pitkälti olemaan Suomessa helsinkiläiseen rataverkkoon suunniteltu eikä valmis konseptivaunu.

----------


## Jii

> Projektit ovat arvioitu suunnilleen yhtä kalliiksi, joten Koskelassa maksaa muu kuin pelkkä rakennustyö.


Niin varmasti maksaa - ettei vain lähinnä muu maksaisikin - enkä muuta esitäkään.  Tähänastinen kustannusten arvioiminen taitaa kyllä olla puhtaasti karvahatusta vetämistä, kun vaihtoehtoisia hankesuunnitelmia ei ole tehty - sellaisia ei ainakaan hankkeen esittelytilaisuudessa kukaan esittänyt oleviksi.

Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että yli 100 miljoonan hanke pitää tutkia vaihtoehtoineen perusteellisesti.  HKL:n projektien suunnittelulla ei ole tähän mennessä kovinkaan ansiokas historia. Joskohan nyt osattaisiin käyttää muuta ekspertiisiä...

----------


## SampsaJ

> Väitätkö ihan tosissasi, että luit viestini? Projektit ovat arvioitu suunnilleen yhtä kalliiksi, joten Koskelassa maksaa muu kuin pelkkä rakennustyö.


Mikähän siellä sitten maksaa? Jos lasketaan, että Vallilan luolan suunniteltu koko on noin 100m x 200m, saadaan kustannukseksi noin 5000/neliö. Asuintalon rakentaminen maan päälle maksaa noin 2000-3000/neliö. (vrt. uusien asuntojen hinta). Miten h---etissä sinne Koskelaan saadaan haaskattua 100 miljoonaa euroa, kun muistetaan että sinne tarvitaan lisäkapasiteettia vain 50% nykyiseen verrattuna?

Sinne tulee siis kolmasosa neliöistä puolet pienemmällä neliöhinnalla, joten rakennuskustannusten pitäisi olla perstuntumalta kuudesosa.

----------


## SampsaJ

> Ratikkayksikössä tiedetään erittäin hyvin, mikä Varioissa meni pieleen, ja uudessa vaunukonseptissa nämä ja monet muut asiat on otettu huomioon. Uusi vaunu tulee joka tapauksessa pitkälti olemaan Suomessa helsinkiläiseen rataverkkoon suunniteltu eikä valmis konseptivaunu.


Kauppaprosessiin kuuluu, että siinä vaiheessa, kun kauppapaperissa on nimet alla:

A) toimittaja miettii, mistä kustannuksia voidaan säästää 
B) toimittaja miettii, mitä voidaan jättää tekemättä. 

Hyvä suunnittelu on vasta puolet toimivuudesta, valmistus tuo toisen puolen jos tuo (usein ei tuo). Laatuongelmiin on aina syytä varautua, myös tässä tapauksessa.

----------


## hylje

> Sinne tulee siis kolmasosa neliöistä puolet pienemmällä neliöhinnalla, joten rakennuskustannusten pitäisi olla perstuntumalta kuudesosa.


Toistetaan nyt kolmannen kerran, toivottavasti ajatus menee läpi nyt: Projekti ei ole pelkästään rakennuskustannuksia, jotka ovat varmasti pienemmät Koskelassa jollain reilulla suhteella (olenko väittänyt toisin?). Rakennustöiden laajuudesta ja luonteeesta riippuen väliaikaisratkaisuja tarvitaan olemassaoleville raitiovaunuille: Koskelassa kuitenkin täytyy säilyttää ja huoltaa pääosa Helsingin raitiovaunuista koko projektin ajan. Kartasta katsottuna en näe helppoja tapoja olla koskematta olemassaoleviin toimintoihin, eivät varmaan ole virkamiehetkään.

Väliaikaisratkaisut ovat se menoerä, joka nostaa Koskelan laajentamisen hintaa.

----------


## Jii

> Projekti ei ole pelkästään rakennuskustannuksia, jotka ovat varmasti pienemmät Koskelassa jollain reilulla suhteella (olenko väittänyt toisin?). 
> Väliaikaisratkaisut ovat se menoerä, joka nostaa Koskelan laajentamisen hintaa.


Koskelan hintaa ei ole oikeasti edes laskettu. Jos joku väittää muuta, esittäköön laskelmat. Virkamiehet niitä eivät ole esittäneet. 

Väliaikaisratkaisujen kustannukset eivät voi olla ratkaisevia, koska nykyisille halleille ei tarvitse välttämättä tehdä mitään suurempaa. Toimivathan ne nytkin. Kun lisärakentaminen sijoittuu alueen taakse ja laidoille, se ei estä toimintaa nykyisessä hallissa ja ratapihan etuosassa. Tilaa on.

HKL ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tilasivat syyskesällä Vallilan luolien suunnittelun. Se on jo alkanut.  Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa todetaan yksikantaan, että halli tulee Vallilaan ja Koskelaan sijoitetaan jotain muuta. Mihin kustannusvertailuun ja ympäristövaikutusarviointiin tässä tukeudutaan? Onko asiasta joukkoliikennelautakunnan ja erityisesti kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksiä?

Hallin sijoittaminen tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen alle ja keskelle aiheuttaa huomattavia lisäkustannuksia ja haittavaikutuksia, joita HKL ei ole ottanut huomioon. Se kävi selväksi asukasillassa. Ne on selvitettävä ja hinnoiteltava osana arviointia ja vertailua.

Aito ja avoin vertailu on se, mitä tässä tarvitaan ja edellytetään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koskelan hintaa ei ole oikeasti edes laskettu. Jos joku väittää muuta, esittäköön laskelmat. Virkamiehet niitä eivät ole esittäneet.


Mielestäni viimeviikkoisessa tilaisuudessa kävi harvinaisen selväksi, ettei Koskelan hintaa ole vielä laskettu. Ei Vallilankaan. Nyt tutkitaan molemmat, jotta saadaan hintalaput. Sitten verrataan ja päätetään.




> HKL ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tilasivat syyskesällä Vallilan luolien suunnittelun. Se on jo alkanut.  Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa todetaan yksikantaan, että halli tulee Vallilaan ja Koskelaan sijoitetaan jotain muuta. Mihin kustannusvertailuun ja ympäristövaikutusarviointiin tässä tukeudutaan? Onko asiasta joukkoliikennelautakunnan ja erityisesti kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksiä?



Miten voisi olla kustannusvertailu, kun ei vielä olla suunniteltu? Siksi juuri tämä työ on tilattu, jotta saadaan kustannkuset selville. Eivät lautakunnatkaan voi päättää sellaisesta, mistä kukaan ei vielä mitään tiedä. Kunhan tuo työ nyt ensin valmistuu, niin sitten lautakunnat ottavat vertailuun kantaa. Tämäkin tuli siellä tilaisuudessa selville. Olit omien sanojesi mukaan paikalla. Etkö kuunnellut, mitä virkamiehet kertoivat? Tosin se ei välttämättä ole sinun vikasi. Paikalla olleet häiriköt pitivät kyllä huolta siitä, että esittelijöiden ääni peittyi heidän välihuutoihinsa ja kommentteihinsa.

Mahtoikohan olla kaupungilta virhe tulla liian aikaisin kertomaan näiden suunnitelmien teosta? Ehkä ensin olisi pitänyt saada tuo vertailu kaikessa rauhassa valmiiksi ja vasta sitten tuoda asia laajaan keskusteluun.

----------


## Haltia

> Koskelan laajennuksen ja Vallilan kalliovarikon rakennuskustannusten ero on n. 200 000 - 300 000


Oikaisu tähän, siis EI rakennuskustannukset 200 000 - 300 000 vaan ne kulut siitä ylimääräisestä suhaamisesta Koskelasta. Kauempaa tietysti enemmän. Pahoittelut väärästä infosta. Eri varikoiden rakennuskustannusten eroa minulla ei ole.

----------


## Jii

> Mielestäni viimeviikkoisessa tilaisuudessa kävi harvinaisen selväksi, ettei Koskelan hintaa ole vielä laskettu. Ei Vallilankaan. Nyt tutkitaan molemmat, jotta saadaan hintalaput. Sitten verrataan ja päätetään.
> ---
> Mahtoikohan olla kaupungilta virhe tulla liian aikaisin kertomaan näiden suunnitelmien teosta? Ehkä ensin olisi pitänyt saada tuo vertailu kaikessa rauhassa valmiiksi ja vasta sitten tuoda asia laajaan keskusteluun.


Taisi olla myöhäistä. Vai olisiko pitänyt tulla kutsu avajaisiin, joissa ajetaan liput liehuen sporaletka Koskelasta Vallilaan?

Ote viime heinäkuussa KSV:ssa tehdystä suunnittelun tarjouspyynnöstä:

"---Raitiovaunuvarikkotoimintoja ollaan järjestämässä uudelleen. Vallilan nykyistä raitiovaunuvarikkoa laajennetaan maanalaisella osalla ja Koskelan varikon toimintoja sekä nykyisten lisäksi hankittavat raitiovaunut siirretään tähän maanalaiseen varikkoon  ---   Koskelan toimintojen siirtäminen Vallilaan vapauttaa alueen muuhun käyttöön.---"

HKL:n edustaja Pekka Sirviö sanoi tilaisuudessa:
Ei ole voitu osoittaa muita soveltuvia alueita

Sangen selvää tekstiä. Vaihtoehtoja ei ole haluttu tutkia.

Hankkeesta ei löydy mainintoja joukkoliikennelautakunnan eikä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pöytäkirjoista 2007-2008.  Asianmukaisia kaavallisia, toiminnallisia ja ympäristöselvityksiä ja vertailuja ei ole tehty. Vähintään 100 miljoonan hanke... veronmaksajan näkövinkkelistä pöyristyttävää!

----------


## Jii

> Oikaisu tähän, siis EI rakennuskustannukset 200 000 - 300 000 vaan ne kulut siitä ylimääräisestä suhaamisesta Koskelasta. Kauempaa tietysti enemmän. Pahoittelut väärästä infosta. Eri varikoiden rakennuskustannusten eroa minulla ei ole.


Rakennuskustannusten ero sekä ympäristövaikutusten selvittäminen on siis jätetty tekemättä ja asia tuodaan esille "valmiina".  Onko asiaa edes käsitelty lautakunnassa? Pöytäkirjamainintaa ei näy ainakaan vuosilla 2006-2008.

Ympäristövaikutuksiin muuten kuuluu laskea myös henkilökunnan 200 henkilöauton ajattaminen kantakaupungin alueelle.

Montakohan minuuttia säästyisi oikeasti Vallilan vaihtoehdossa?
Maanalaisia mutkikkaita ramppeja pitkin pujotellessa kuluu aikaa ihan mukavasti, samoin Hämeentien liittymiin väistämättä syntyvissä liikennesumpuissa seistessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oikaisu tähän, siis EI rakennuskustannukset 200 000 - 300 000 vaan ne kulut siitä ylimääräisestä suhaamisesta Koskelasta.


Toisin sanoen vuosittaiset ylimääräiset kulut. Jotta nyt saadaan niistä yhteismitallisia investointien kanssa, niin 20 vuoden kuoletuksella ja 5 % korkokannalla niiden arvo on 2,5-4 milj. euroa. 30 vuoden kuoletuksella ja 3 % korkokannalla 4-6 milj. euroa. Eivät järisyttävän suuria summia sadan miljoonan investoinnissa, mutta jotain kuitenkin. Mutta keskustellaan luvuilla sitten, kun niitä on laskettu myös investoinneille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ympäristövaikutuksiin muuten kuuluu laskea myös henkilökunnan 200 henkilöauton ajattaminen kantakaupungin alueelle.


Samalla voidaan sitten pohtia, että mitä tuolla säästyneellä 200 000:lla voidaan tehdä. Mirva varmaan voinee kertoa, mitä maksaisi yksi kokopäivävuoro kuutosella. Sitten voidaan pohtia, vähentäisikö se henkilöautoilukilometrejä koko kantakaupungin alueella paljon enemmän kuin mitä on Vallilan lisäliikenne (2 x 1,5 km x 200 autoa = 600 km). Yksi ratikkavuoro (vuoro eli yhden vaunun ajamista koko päivän ajan; ei siis lähtö, joka on kansan kielellä "vuoro") voisi helposti houkutella parisataa lisämatkustajaa päivässä ja paljon pidemmälle matkalle kuin on Koskelasta Vallilaan. Lisäksi joku saattaa tulla Vallilan eteläpuolelta, jolloin hän ennemminkin säästää ajomatkan Koskelaan.

Voi myös pohtia, kumpi on halvempaa varikkoliikenteessä: yhden raitiovaunun ajattaminen vai yhden kahden henkilöauton ajattaminen (yksi vaunu tarvitsee yhden kuljettajan ja mahdollisesti yhden muun henkilön varikolla). Vastaus on käytännössä selvä: henkilöautojen, koska raitiovaunun kilometrit ovat edullisempia vasta paljon suuremmilla matkustajamäärillä kuin 2.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Montakohan minuuttia säästyisi oikeasti Vallilan vaihtoehdossa?
> Maanalaisia mutkikkaita ramppeja pitkin pujotellessa kuluu aikaa ihan mukavasti, samoin Hämeentien liittymiin väistämättä syntyvissä liikennesumpuissa seistessä.


Näihin ei vastausta tiedetä, koska kuten on jo todettu, varikkoa ei ole vielä piirretty. Mutta varmaa on, että maanalaisella varikolla Hämeentien liikenne ei voi häiritä ainakaan enempää, koska rampit voidaan todennäköisemmin järjestää eritasoratkaisuina.

Eikö niitä sumppuja tule juuri Koskelan vaihtoehdossa enemmän, koska ratikka joutuu ajamaan useista Kustaa Vaasan tien valoristeyksistä? Pahin sumppu taitaa joka tapauksessa olla Sturenkatu, jonka kannalta on aivan sama, onko varikko Vallilassa vai Koskelassa.

Ja varikkoajossa riittää, että raitiovaunulle on oma kaista. Silloin se pääsee aina seuraavalla valovuorolla ajamaan varikolle. Liikennevaloetuuksiakaan ei tarvita yksiä valoja varten. Jos taas henkilöautot ajavat varikon risteykset tukkoon, se ongelma pitäisi ratkaista liikennevalvonnan keinoin, koska se on laissa kiellettyä ja vaivaa myös henkilöautoilun sujuvuutta. Mutta onko varikon risteysten tukkoon ajaminen sitten suurikin ongelma tällä hetkellä?

----------


## Jii

> Näihin ei vastausta tiedetä, koska kuten on jo todettu, varikkoa ei ole vielä piirretty. Mutta varmaa on, että maanalaisella varikolla Hämeentien liikenne ei voi häiritä ainakaan enempää, koska rampit voidaan todennäköisemmin järjestää eritasoratkaisuina.


Varikkoa on piirretty sen verran, että pääratkaisut tiedetään. Ei järjestetä, eikä ole ainakaan toisen rampin osalta mahdollistakaan. Se vaatisi nelinkertaiset raiteet (kaksi ohi ja kaksi ramppiin) Hämeentien keskelle ala-asteen koulun kulmalle (koulu mainittu ihan vaan paikantamisen vuoksi - lasten vanhemmat tietty hurraavat). Toistakin eppäilen vahvasti, kun paikalla on jo muutenkin reipas mäki.




> Eikö niitä sumppuja tule juuri Koskelan vaihtoehdossa enemmän, koska ratikka joutuu ajamaan useista Kustaa Vaasan tien valoristeyksistä? Pahin sumppu taitaa joka tapauksessa olla Sturenkatu, jonka kannalta on aivan sama, onko varikko Vallilassa vai Koskelassa.


Ei. Pahimmat sumput olisivat Paavalin kirkon kohdalla, mistä Hämeentien poikki tulisi samassa tasossa huipputunnin ajan vaunu / 45 sekuntia ja Vallilan ala-asteen koulun edessä, missä Hämeentien kaupunkiin vievän kaistan ylittäisi vastaavasti vaunu/ minuutti. Sturenkatu on kyllä ruuhka-aikana tukossa, mutta siinä sentään vaunut ovat valmiiksi keskellä katua omalla kaistallaan.

Eritasojärjestely onnistuisi parhaiten nimenomaan Koskelassa, koska siellä on tilaa tehdä sellainen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sturenkatu on kyllä ruuhka-aikana tukossa, mutta siinä sentään vaunut ovat valmiiksi keskellä katua omalla kaistallaan.


En nyt muuhun vastaa, koska en ole niihin suunnitelmiin, mitä olemassa on, perehtynyt. Ehkä paremmalla ajalla. Mutta Sturenkadulla ei ole ratikkakaistoja, vaan kiskot kulkevat henkilöautojen seassa.

----------


## Max

> Sturenkadulla ei ole ratikkakaistoja, vaan kiskot kulkevat henkilöautojen seassa.


Tämän myös totesin viime viikolla 1A:n kyydissä ruuhka-aikana. Meno oli todella hidasta.

----------


## Jii

> Mutta Sturenkadulla ei ole ratikkakaistoja, vaan kiskot kulkevat henkilöautojen seassa.


Positiivisesti ajatellen olemme molemmat oikeassa. Sinä Hämeentieltä Mäkelänkadulle ja minä siitä eteenpäin Porvoonkadulle saakka. Taidamme vain sahata eri väliä. Kummin hyvänsä, sumppu mikä sumppu.

----------


## Max

> Positiivisesti ajatellen olemme molemmat oikeassa. Sinä Hämeentieltä Mäkelänkadulle ja minä siitä eteenpäin Porvoonkadulle saakka. Taidamme vain sahata eri väliä. Kummin hyvänsä, sumppu mikä sumppu.


No siis nimenomaan tuolla Porvoonkadun ja Mäkelänkadun välillähän se 1A ruuhkassa autojonojen seassa seisoskeli ja oli niistä erillään kai vain pysäkillä olon ajan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Positiivisesti ajatellen olemme molemmat oikeassa. Sinä Hämeentieltä Mäkelänkadulle ja minä siitä eteenpäin Porvoonkadulle saakka.


No kun varikosta kerran puhumme, niin tarkoitin tietysti sitä Sturenkadun osuutta, jota käytetään varikkoliikenteeseen niin Vallilaan kuin Koskelaan ja jolla ei ole linjaliikennettä. En oikeastaan tiedä, mitkä linjat ajavat varikolle tuota kautta, mutta arvaukseni on 1, 3 ja 9. Ovatko nämä kaikki Vallilassa vai onko niistä joku Koskelassa?

----------


## Jii

> No siis nimenomaan tuolla Porvoonkadun ja Mäkelänkadun välillähän se 1A ruuhkassa autojonojen seassa seisoskeli ja oli niistä erillään kai vain pysäkillä olon ajan.


Tiedän. Olen matkustanut ykkösellä eräänkin kerran. Mutta oma kaista sillä muun sumpun seassa vain on - tosin muutamat Kulosaaren suuntaan kääntyvät lainaavat sitä pätkän verran.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En oikeastaan tiedä, mitkä linjat ajavat varikolle tuota kautta, mutta arvaukseni on 1, 3 ja 9. Ovatko nämä kaikki Vallilassa vai onko niistä joku Koskelassa?


Vallilasta ei tällä hetkellä hoideta lainkaan linjaliikennettä (ei ole hoidettu vuosiin).

Jako menee arkisin niin, että Töölöstä hoidetaan 4(T) ja 10, kaikki muu Koskelasta. Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin seiskojen liikennettä hoidetaan Töölöstä(kin).

----------


## ess

> No kun varikosta kerran puhumme, niin tarkoitin tietysti sitä Sturenkadun osuutta, jota käytetään varikkoliikenteeseen niin Vallilaan kuin Koskelaan ja jolla ei ole linjaliikennettä. En oikeastaan tiedä, mitkä linjat ajavat varikolle tuota kautta, mutta arvaukseni on 1, 3 ja 9.


Linjat 1A, 3B ja 7A ajetaan tuota kautta halliin. Aamulla ulosajot Sturenkatua pitkin ajetaan linjoilla 1A, 3T ja 7B. Seiskat siis nimenomaan Koskelaan ajettaessa tietenkin. Töölöön ajettaessa ei kummoisia hallireittejä tarvita.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Linjat 1A, 3B ja 7A ajetaan tuota kautta halliin.


Nykyisin myös linjat 7B ja 9 ajavat Sturenkadun kautta Koskelan halliin.

----------


## ess

> Nykyisin myös linjat 7B ja 9 ajavat Sturenkadun kautta Koskelan halliin.


Niinpä tosiaan. Ysin ulosajot sen sijaan ajettaneen reittiä Hämeentie-Helsinginkatu-Kaarlenkatu. Minulla ei tästä ole kokemusta.

----------


## Jii

Ihan vaan viisastuakseni lisää - jos mahdollista :P - kysäisen asiantuntijoiden mielipidettä ajorampista: 
650 metrin ramppi alkaa Vallilan hallin ovelta ja on hyvältä osin 6% kallistuksella, keskimäärin toki vähemmän. Siihen sisältyy muutaman pikkumutkan lisäksi 3 kappaletta 90 asteen käännöstä sisäkaarteen säteellä noin 12-14 metriä. Pudotusta kaikenkaikkiaan 25-26 metriä. Mitat on saatu kaupungin teettämästä hankesuunnitelmasta ja kaavakartasta. 

Kuinkas hyvin tuosta pääsee Variolla ja paljonko palaa aikaa?

Koskelan maanpäällisiin tiloihin saa päästellä Vallilasta hyväksi kehuttua raitsikkakaistaa pitkin 2,5 km matkan nopeudella ... 40km/h hallille mennessä? Sielläkin tietysti on omat riittinsä sisäänajossa, tasamaalla ei ihan noin hurjaa.

Mutta saisikohan näistä syntymään sivistynyttä vertailua?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ysin ulosajot sen sijaan ajettaneen reittiä Hämeentie-Helsinginkatu-Kaarlenkatu.


Kyllä minä ainakin yhtenä aamuna muistan nähneeni ysin seisomassa siinä kuuluisassa Sturenkadun sumpussa nokka Mäkelänkatua kohti. Eikö se nyt muutenkin ole suorin reitti ajaa Pasilan silmukkaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin seiskakin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikö se [Sturenkatu - Mäkelänkatu] nyt muutenkin ole suorin reitti ajaa Pasilan silmukkaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin seiskakin?


Arvelen, että ess tarkoitti hallireittiä niillä vuoroilla, jotka ajavat ensimmäisen kokonaisen sivun Kolmikulmasta. Niitä vuoroja on tosin vain pari per päivä, pyhänä ilmeisesti kolme.

----------


## Antero Alku

En valitettavasti päässyt paikalle esittelyyn maanantaina 13.10. Mutta onhan tästä pitkästä keskustelusta välittynyt jotain. Yllätyksekseni tämä keskustelu on ollut varsin yksipuolista, ja yllättynyt olen myös hankkeen aiheuttamista reaktioista. Itse arvelin ennakkoon, että asukkaat eivät juuri kiinnittäisi asiaan huomiota, kun kerran jotain tehdään maan alle, mistä se ei näy. Sen sijaan olisin odottanut kritiikkiä siitä, että ihmiset pannaan töihin luolaan, mutta sellaista vastustusta en ole kuullut.

On myös näköjään kritiikkiä siitä, että asiaa esitellään ennen kuin sitä on valmiiksi suunniteltu. Kun yleensä valitusta tulee siitä, että asia esitellään vasta valmiiksi suunniteltuna, jolloin ei enää mihinkään voi vaikuttaa. Vaikka nyt siis sanotaan, että suunnittelu alkaa, sitä ei tunnuta uskottavan. Liekö oire siitä, että kaupunkilaiset ovat oppineet vuosien saatossa, asiat tuodaan julki vasta valmiina, jotta niihin ei voitaisi puuttua.

Asianosaisia eli tässä tapauksessa ympäristön asukkaita on kuultava ja heidän mielipiteensä on jollain lailla otettava myös huomioon. Se on meillä Suomessa laki, joka kuitenkin on kirjoitettu niin väljästi, että käytännössä asukkaiden ajatusten huomiointi on kiinni suunnittelijan hyvästä tahdosta. Mutta olen päättymässä olevan lautakuntakauden aikana nähnyt, että ainakin Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa (=KSV, saisiko tämän foorumin rekisteröityjen lyhennysten joukkoon?) on suunnittelijoita, jotka vuorovaikutuksen osaavat. Eli he sekä kuuntelevat että ottavat huomioon kuin myös selvittävät asiat niin, että asukkaat ymmärtävät.

Nyt siis tässä asiassa on vasta saatu idea jota on arvioitu alustavasti sen verran, että on katsottu tarpeelliseksi selvittää tarkemmin. Tarkempi selvitys voi osoittaa, ettei idea ollutkaan hyvä. Ehkei asukkaiden voimakasta reaktiotakaan ole osattu ennakoida, ja on vain hyvä, että se tuli tietoon jo nyt aikaisessa vaiheessa. Tässäkin keskustelussa on tullut esille muutama hyvä yksityiskohta, joita pitää selvittää ja ottaa arviointiin mukaan. Ympäristön kannalta esim. se, onko kuljettajien autojen ajaminen Vallilaan fiksumpaa kuin Koskelaan verrattuna siihen, että ajetaan ratikoita Koskelasta.

Ymmärrän hyvin, miksi luolavarikon selvittämseen on lähdetty. Mutta en liputa sitä minään oivallisena itsestäänselvänä ratkaisuna, johon asukkaiden on epäilyksistään huolimatta vain alistuttava muiden kaupunkilaisten hyväksi. Eikä se käsitykseni mukaan ole itsestäänselvää asian selvittäjillekään  juuri siksi luolavarikon mahdollisuutta on ryhdytty selvittämään.

Seuraavassa lopuksi muutamia syitä sille, miksi luolavarikkoa ei ole tässä vaiheessa syytä kovin innokkaasti hehkuttaa:
Luolavarikon kustannus voi olla yhtä hyvin kalliimpi kuin halvempi kuin Koskela tai jokin muu vaihtoehto.4,4 km:n pituinen säilytysvarikko ei ole mikään lopullinen raktaisu, sillä edessä ei ehkä olekaan menneen puolen vuosisadan kaltainen raitioverkon paitsio niin, ettei tulevasiuudessa tarvittaisi enää koskaan enempää vaunuja ja niiden säilytystilaa.Koskela tehtiin aikanaan esikaupunkeihin laajenevan raitioverkon tarpeisiin, mutta metrokausi jäädytti laajennukset ja varikko jäi syrjään. Nyt verkko laajenee ja muutamassa vuodessa Koskela alkaakin olla hyvin keskellä verkkoa. Itse asiassa juuri siitä syystä Koskelan maan arvo on alkanut kiinnostaa käytettäväksi muuhun tarkoitukseen. Vallilakin kiinnostaisi, jos varikkoa ei olisi suojeltu.Halliajo on joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajoa vain silloin, jos hallivuoroilla ei kuljeteta matkustajia. Näin tapahtuu, jos varikot ovat syrjässä. Tämäkin asia voidaan ottaa huomioon varikon sijoituksen suunnittelussa.
Lautakunnan jäsenenä ei minun mielestäni kukaan voi vielä tietää, kannattaako Vallilan luolavarikkoa vai Koskelan laajentamista vaiko jotain muuta. Kellään ei ole siihen tarvittavaa tietoa, ja mielipide ilman tietoa on sekä itsensä että edustamiensa kaupunkilaisten pettämistä.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
www.antero.alku.net

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Minua ihmetyttää tässä projektissa tavaton kiirehtiminen ja tuon ramppijutun luettuani aloin itsekin pohtia mokoman ramppireitin ongelmia. Samoin oudoksuttaa HKL:n aikomus purattaa Koskela ratikkaluolan valmistuttua. Jos kerran tarvitaan lisää tilaa, niin eikös tilasta luopuminen sitä vähennä nimenomaan? JA mitä Koskelaan muka voitaisiin rakentaa tilalle, eikai kukaan siihen asumaan halua moottoritien kupeeseen? Entäs jos Koskelan linjurivarikko muutettaisiin ratikoitten säilyttämöksi ja linjurit sijoitettaisiin Ruhaan ja Varhaan tms. ? Ja kun on puhutu siitä ettei hallisiivu saa olla liian pitkä, niin eikö Koskelaa voitaisi nimenomaan hyödyntää Viiraa ja Jokeria varten ja jos oikein järkiinnyttäisiin niin ykkösen Oulunkylän pidennystä yms. silmälläpitäen?

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Onko Vallila ihanteellinen paikka varikolle nykyverkolla ja mitä varikon sijainti vaikuttaa verkon laajentamisen tulevaisuuteen? Selvitystä vaativia asioita nämäkin.

Kuulostaa siltä, että Vallilassa on lietsottu mielikuvia näennäisdemokratiasta, jossa ensin päätetään jokin asia, sitten muodon vuoksi kysytään kansan mielipidettä ja lopuksi toteutetaan ennakkopäätös kansan äänestä riippumatta.

Valppaana vaaleihin vain, kyllä aitoon asukasdemokratiaan uskovia ehdokkaita on useilla listoilla.  




> Halliajo on joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajoa vain silloin, jos hallivuoroilla ei kuljeteta matkustajia. Näin tapahtuu, jos varikot ovat syrjässä. Tämäkin asia voidaan ottaa huomioon varikon sijoituksen suunnittelussa.


Bussiliikenteessähän tuota hukka-ajoa vasta onkin. Olisiko koko varikkopakettia ja liikenteen hoitoa mahdollista suunnitella siten, että liikennöitsijöiden edellytettäisiin toimivan kunnallisella varikolla ja myös hallilähdöt kuuluisivat aikataulutettuun, kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen? Varikot olisivat silloin myös suunnitelmallinen osa kaupungin liikennettä. Nykyisinhän ei taida olla mitään periaatteellista estettä sille, että joku liikennoitsijä hoitaisi Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä vaikka Tampereelta (järjettömän kalliiksi tietysti tulisi, mutta ei kai ole kiellettykään?).

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyisinhän ei taida olla mitään periaatteellista estettä sille, että joku liikennoitsijä hoitaisi Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä vaikka Tampereelta (järjettömän kalliiksi tietysti tulisi, mutta ei kai ole kiellettykään?).


Mielestäni tälle ei ole estettä. Hallisivuista tilaaja ei maksa mitään, joten liikennöitsijä piilottaa ne kulut sitten tarjouksen muihin kustannuksiin. Jos meillä olisi vaikka autotunneli Tallinnaan ja siellä huippuhalpaa, kielitaitoista työvoimaa ja huippuhalpoja, laadukkaita busseja, niin ei kai mikään EU-aikana estäisi sitäkään, että tarjouskilpailuun osallistuisi ja sen voittaisi virolainen yritys, joka sitten joka aamu ajaisi bussinsa tänne lahden eteläpuolelta.

Sen sijaan ratikoiden hallisivut ovat matkustajaliikennettä, Kustaa Vaasan tielläkin saa matkustaa halliin menevillä vuoroilla aina varikkoalueen portin pysäkille asti. Sen sijaan Kustaa Vaasan tiellä ei ole kyytiinnousupysäkkejä. En kyllä ymmärrä, miksei. Intiankadun tuntumaanhan sellainen rakennettiinkin, mutta pysäkkikilpeä vaan ei ilmesty. Ilmeisesti hallisivuista myös maksetaan tunti- ja kilometrikorvaukset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni tälle ei ole estettä. Hallisivuista tilaaja ei maksa mitään, joten liikennöitsijä piilottaa ne kulut sitten tarjouksen muihin kustannuksiin.


Ja tästä syystä käytännössä sopimukset menevät niille liikennöitsijöille, joilla varikko on lähimpänä kilpailutettua linjaa tai sopimuskokonaisuutta.

Varikkokysymys kokonaisuutena on tällä hetkellä aika ongelmallinen. Tuleeko varikoiden olla osa kunnan omistamaa infraa (kuten kadut ja radat) vai yksityisiä liikennöitsijöiden omistamia ja minne ne mahtuvat, kun maa on niin kallista?

Käytännössä ollaan menossa siihen suuntaan, että varikoista tulee julkisia, sillä varikkotiloja vuokrataan jo nyt kilpailijoilta sopimusten tulosten perusteella. Tilaajan eli meidän kaupunkilaisten kannalta järkevintä olisi, että varikkotilaa olisi tarjolla järkevasti suhteessa ajettavaan liikenteeseen. Ei niin, että liikennöitisjät ajavat ristiin rastiin kaupungin laidalta toiselle kun varikot sattuvat väärään paikkaan voitettuihin sopimuksiin nähden. Sillä me kaupunkilaiset maksamme tämän turhan ajamisen.

Maanarvokysymys on minusta asia, jossa ei pitäisi ajatella markkinahinnalla, mutta kunnalle, joka ryhtyy käyttäytymään kiinteistökeinottelijan tapaan, tämä on tietenkin mahdollista. Varikkoalueen maan arvo on vapailla markkinoilla nolla niin kauan, kun alue on kaavoitettuna varikoksi. Kaupunki itse päättää kaavoituksesta, eli siitä, mikä on maan arvo. Jos esim. Koskelassa ei kannata pitää varikkoa, ei myöskään Esplanadilla kannata pitää puistoa. Kaavoittamalla Espan puisto liiketiloiksi saadaan taatusti yllin kyllin rahaa rakentaa Espan puiston alle kallioluolaan nykyaikainen elämyspuisto jossa on aina kesä.

Kaupunki tarvitsee tiettyjä toimintoja ollakseen kaupunki. Niitä ovat puistot sekä joukkoliikenteen varikot. Vallilan ja Töölön maanpäälliset varikot eivät mitenkään pilaa kaupunkia, vaan elävöittävät sitä. Siksi en näe esteitä sille, etteikö säilytysvarikoita voi hyvin sijoittaa hajauteteusti arvokkaalle maalle, maanpinnalle ja näkyviin. Ne voidaan suunnitella esteettisesti kauniiksi, kuten ovat Töölön ja Vallilan rakennukset.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
www.antero.alku.net
Vaalipäivä huomenna sunnuntaina!

----------


## Jii

> ...minne ne mahtuvat, kun maa on niin kallista?
> ... Maanarvokysymys on minusta asia, jossa ei pitäisi ajatella markkinahinnalla, mutta kunnalle, joka ryhtyy käyttäytymään kiinteistökeinottelijan tapaan, tämä on tietenkin mahdollista. Varikkoalueen maan arvo on vapailla markkinoilla nolla niin kauan, kun alue on kaavoitettuna varikoksi. ...
> ...Vallilan ja Töölön maanpäälliset varikot eivät mitenkään pilaa kaupunkia, vaan elävöittävät sitä. Siksi en näe esteitä sille, etteikö säilytysvarikoita voi hyvin sijoittaa hajauteteusti arvokkaalle maalle, maanpinnalle ja näkyviin. Ne voidaan suunnitella esteettisesti kauniiksi, kuten ovat Töölön ja Vallilan rakennukset.


Huomaan, että ajattelemme samansuuntaisesti.  Suunnilleen samoista /saman hintaisista rakennustarpeista saa syntymään sekä kamalaa että suhteikasta jälkeä.

Maan 'kalleudesta' Koskelassa:  Eräässä laskelmassa (kuten sanottu, vielä on ennenaikaista esittää mitään eksaktia, kun suunnitelmia vertailun pohjaksi ei ole, mutta suuruusluokkia voi miettiä) arvioitiin Koskelan maapohjaksi 80-100.000 m2, josta päästiin suuruusluokkaan noin 25.000 asunto-m2.  Asunnonostajan maksuhalukkuudeksi arvioitiin kahden pääväylän välissä 1000 euroa / asunto-m2, joten kassaan tulisi 25 miljoonaa miinus hallien purku, maapohjan puhdistus vuosikymmenien ongelmajätteistä ja kunnalllistekniikka. 

Vallilan 100 miljoonan projektiin tuosta olisi näin laskien niukasti vetoapua, jotain toki. Louheesta varmaan saisi kokoon muutaman miljoonan, mutta ei se kalkyyliä heiluttelisi.  Mmm, joo, veronmaksaja-asukkaat...  on rakennusmaata kaavoitettavissa ex-Sipoossakin ja paljon enemmän. Taitaa olla asuinympäristönä toivotumpaakin.

Siinä(kin) mielessä ihmettelen sitä, että 1500 säilytysmetrin vuoksi pitäisi rakentaa koko hoito uusiksi huoltotiloineen päivineen.  Tilaa Koskelassa näyttäisi olevan maantasossa ihan sopivasti tarvittavalle 4500-5000 neliölle simppeliä säilytyshallia. Paikkakin on hyvä ajatellen verkoston laajenemista pohjoiseen suuntaan.

A propos Vallilan vanha halli:  Katselin hallia sillä silmällä. Ei ole ihan mutkatonta sen 2-kaistaisen 650 metrin rampin alkupään ujuttaminen Vallilan rakenteisiinkaan.  Rahalla toki saa, mutta...  Riittäköhän muuten rampin kallistukseksi 6% sillä osin? Saattaa paremminkin olla päälle 8%, kunnon loppunousu/lähtöliuku luvassa. Mutta konsultit sen kertovat.

----------


## Compact

Tehdään Vallilan maanalaiseen uuteen vaunuhalliin metrin raideleveyden eli kantakaupungin perinteisen raitioliikenteen säilytyshalli eli siirretään Koskelan toiminnot sinne ja nykyiseen maanpäälliseen halliin jätetään nykyinen raitiotien konepajatoiminta.

Tehdään Koskelan nykyisestä ratikka- ja bussihallitontista uusi normaaliraiteinen pikaraitiotievaunujen varikko, jota käyttää Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien välinen (InterCity) Jokeri-raitiotie ja monet muutkin tulevaisuuden InterUrban-pikaraitiotielinjat. Auttaisiko brändäys vaikka nimellä "MetroTram".

----------


## hylje

> Tehdään Koskelan nykyisestä ratikka- ja bussihallitontista uusi normaaliraiteinen pikaraitiotievaunujen varikko, jota käyttää Helsingin ja Espoon kaupunkien välinen (InterCity) Jokeri-raitiotie ja monet muutkin tulevaisuuden InterUrban-pikaraitiotielinjat. Auttaisiko brändäys vaikka nimellä "MetroTram".


Esikaupunkiratikoille on tärkeää saada brändäystä, mutta en lämpene MetroTram:lle, koska se ei ole erityisen suomenkielinen. Jokin näennäisen liittymätön, mutta kuvaavasta lyhenteestä (Marja, Jokeri) johdettu tuotenimi on paljon mukavampi puhuttava. Lisäksi yksittäisillä raidesuuntauksilla tulisi olla omat (ali)brändit, joihin on helppo viitata keskustellessa esimerkiksi saapumisohjeista. Toisaalta kyseessä voisi olla tulevaisuuden YTV-Raitioliikenteen virastomainen brändi, ja yksittäiset raideväylät olisi brändätty erikseen Jokerin tavoin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Tilaajan eli meidän kaupunkilaisten kannalta järkevintä olisi, että varikkotilaa olisi tarjolla järkevasti suhteessa ajettavaan liikenteeseen.


Juuri niin. Varikot ovat oleellinen osa toimivaa liikennejärjestelmää. Ja sopisivat luontevasti kunnan hallintaan siinä missä kadut ja radatkin.

Nykyaikaisessa "markkinahuumassa" unohtuu helposti se, että kaupankäyntikään ei lähtökohtaisesti ole mitään virtuaalimarkkinaa. Vanhat kaupungit perustettiin sellaisiin kohtiin, jotka hallitsija arvioi sopiviksi markkinapaikoiksi. Sitten kaupunkilaiset määräsivät kaupankäynnille paikan, esimerkiksi torin. On siis ihan kaupunkielämään kuuluvaa, että jokainen kauppias ei raivaa omaa toria eri paikkaan ja että tori voi toimia, vaikka kauppiaat vaihtuvat.

Tämän toriajatuksen irvikuva on liikenteellisesti väärin sijoitettu suuri kauppakeskus, jonka ensisijaisena tarkoituksena ei ole tarjota kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivaa markkinapaikkaa, vaan haalia rahaa kaupunkilaisilta ympäristöarvoista piittaamatta.  




> Kaupunki tarvitsee tiettyjä toimintoja ollakseen kaupunki.


Tuo on hyvä ohje kaupunkisuunnitteluun. Elävässä ja hyvinvoivassa kaupungissa on muutakin kuin pelkkiä "asumistoimintojen suorituspaikkoja".




> Esikaupunkiratikoille on tärkeää saada brändäystä, mutta en lämpene MetroTram:lle, koska se ei ole erityisen suomenkielinen.


Helsinki ja Espoo ovat kaksikielisiä, mutta brändäyksessä sitä ei aina muisteta. Olen monesti ihmetellyt, kun Jokeri (JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen RaideInvestointi) on ruotsinkielisissä teksteissä yleensä Joker. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Korisi (KOllektivtrafikens RIngaktig SpårInvestering)?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hylje

> Olen monesti ihmetellyt, kun Jokeri (JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen RaideInvestointi) on ruotsinkielisissä teksteissä yleensä Joker. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Korisi (KOllektivtrafikens RIngaktig SpårInvestering)?


Kyllähän se voisi, mutta kaksikielipedantiikkaa tärkeämpää on helppo ja selkeä on tyytyminen yhteen brändiin. Nykyisessä Jokerissa se Jokeri-tekstihän on pelkkä Jokeri bussien kyljissä, yhteyden projektilyhenteeseen ollessa vain harrastajien triviaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Uutiset kertoo, että jos Koskelasta ei löydy kylliksi tilaa ja Vallilan luolahanke todetaan liian kalliiksi, suunnataan katseet Pitäjänmäen ja Huopalahden suuntaan. Silloin varikko olisi yhteinen raide-Jokerin kanssa.

----------


## Jii

> Helsingin Uutiset kertoo, että jos Koskelasta ei löydy kylliksi tilaa ja Vallilan luolahanke todetaan liian kalliiksi, suunnataan katseet Pitäjänmäen ja Huopalahden suuntaan. Silloin varikko olisi yhteinen raide-Jokerin kanssa.


Nytkö vasta ne tutkivat vaihtoehtoja?
Vallilan 'suunnitteluun' on käytetty 5 vuotta ja luokkaa 100.000 euroa (jo nykyinen konsulttiselvitys on 60.000 ja sitä on edeltänyt ainakin kaksi, virkamiesten aika siihen lisäksi).

Linjaston tuleva kehitys Espoon - Vantaan suunnalla siirtää painopistettä Pitäjänmäen suuntaan, joten tuossa voi olla ideaa. Ihmetyttää vain se, että maanalaisuus tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen viisastenkivi HKL:llä.  Nyt tiedossa olevilla premisseillä Koskelan toimivan varikon laajennus maan päällä tuntuisi kuitenkin edullisimmalta ratkaisulta. Lähellä olisi reserviä myös luolarakentamiselle.

----------


## hylje

> Ihmetyttää vain se, että maanalaisuus tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen viisastenkivi HKL:llä.


En usko, että HKL:llä ollaan erityisen kiimassa tunneleiden kanssa sinänsä.

Raitiovarikon toiminta ei kärsi maanalaisuudesta juuri lainkaan, ja maanpinnan  arvon ollessa suuri ja kasvamaan päin on helppoa arvioida maanalaisuudelle selkeä arvo. HKL lienee suunnittelevan asioita kaupungin mittakaavassa, jossa maanalaiselta varikkotilalla voitettu maa-ala tulee kaupungin lisätuloiksi uusina asukkaina ja yrityksinä. 

Maanalainen tila on helppoa sijoittaa valmiiksi rakennetulle alueelle, jota se palvelee: olemassaolevia rakennuksia ei tarvitse purkaa eikä niiden käyttäjiä häätää ja pitkän aikavälin säästöt lyhentyneinä siirtoajoina lisäävät siten arvoa.

Jos yhdistetyt edut ajan mukana arvioidaan yhtä suuriksi tai suuremmiksi kuin kasvaneet investointi- ja kuoletuskulut, kuten HKL lienee tehneen, tunneli on järkevä.

Tunnelijärjestelmää lienee myös helpompi laajentaa paikan päällä kuin maanpäällistä tilaa rakennetussa ympäristössä, joka on tulevaisuuden suunnittelemisen ja siis kasvuun varautumisen kannalta houkuttelevaa: laajennuksiin ei tarvitse etsiä tilaa milloin mistäkin, vaan valmista varausta infran päässä on järjestettävissä lähes loputtomiin.

----------


## late-

> Ihmetyttää vain se, että maanalaisuus tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen viisastenkivi HKL:llä.


Kääntäisin kuitenkin katseeni kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston suuntaan. Kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden yhteinen näkemys tuntuu olevan, että yhdyskuntatekniselle huollolle ei tarvitse tai ainakaan voi varata tilaa. Rakentaa saa vain asuintaloja, toimistoja ja rajoitetetusti teollisuusrakennuksia. Tämän vaatimuksen takana taas on ilmeisesti poliittinen ohjaus, jossa on käsketty kaivamaan kaupungista kaikki mahdolliset tonttireservit erityisesti asuintaloille. Asuntoja ei voi rakentaa maan alle, joten maan alle työnnetään muuta.

Minua kiinnostaisi tutkia mahdollisuudet rakentaa Koskelan varikon päälle toimistoja tai asuntoja. Osa nykyisistä varikkorakennuksista saatetaan tosin suojella, joten välttämättä tämä ei onnistu kovin hyvin, jos riittävää yhtenäistä osaa varikosta ei voi kattaa. Toimivan varikon rakennusten väliin ei oikein voi muita taloja asetella, koska taloihin ei pääsisi turvallisesti.

----------


## Jii

> HKL lienee suunnittelevan asioita kaupungin mittakaavassa, jossa maanalaiselta varikkotilalla voitettu maa-ala tulee kaupungin lisätuloiksi uusina asukkaina ja yrityksinä.


Teoriassa juuri noin.  Koskelan tapauksessa kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa nähdään alueen käyttö asuntotuotantoon vähintäänkin ongelmallisena, koska se on kahden alueellisen pääväylän risteyksessä. Liikenteen päästöt, asukkaille vaarallinen liikenneympäristö, vaativa melusuojaus...
Toimistoja - paljonkos noita nyt olikaan tyhjillään? Satojatuhansia neliöitä joka tapauksessa ja alue ei varmaankaan olisi tarpeeksi vetävä. Ideaparkki ei mahdu ja autokaupat ovat Hertsikassa. Tuotannollista toimintaa? Herttoniemessä muutetaan pienteollisuusaluetta hyvää vauhtia muuhun käyttöön käyttäjien puuttuessa, Vallilan mäki on käytännössä jo muutettu.

----------


## kouvo

> En usko, että HKL:llä ollaan erityisen kiimassa tunneleiden kanssa sinänsä.


Eipä. HKL:n koko suunnitteluideologia perustuu tunneleiden ja muiden maanalaisten tilojen piirrusteluun. Toimivalla liikennesuunnittelulla ja HKL:llä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.

----------


## hylje

> Toimistoja - paljonkos noita nyt olikaan tyhjillään? Satojatuhansia neliöitä joka tapauksessa ja alue ei varmaankaan olisi tarpeeksi vetävä. Ideaparkki ei mahdu ja autokaupat ovat Hertsikassa. Tuotannollista toimintaa? Herttoniemessä muutetaan pienteollisuusaluetta hyvää vauhtia muuhun käyttöön käyttäjien puuttuessa, Vallilan mäki on käytännössä jo muutettu.


Pääkaupunkiseutu kasvaa ennen pitkää. Nykyhetki kun ei ole se mitä varten suunnittelua tehdään. Koskelan solmu ei osu kauas tulevaisuuden Viikin-radasta ja Käpylän suunnan kehittäminenkin tulee kyseeseen mikäli tiivistäminen otetaan tosissaan. Paikka ei ole perustavanlaatuisesti huono.




> Eipä. HKL:n koko suunnitteluideologia perustuu tunneleiden ja muiden maanalaisten tilojen piirrusteluun. Toimivalla liikennesuunnittelulla ja HKL:llä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.


Jos jaksaisit kaivaa painavia perusteluja ylenpalttisille heitoillesi... HKL taitaa hyvinkin painottaa poliittisista syistä tunneleita tasapainotilanteissa, mutta tietääkseni suurin osa sen toiminnasta on maanpäällistä.

----------


## Jii

> Pääkaupunkiseutu kasvaa ennen pitkää. Nykyhetki kun ei ole se mitä varten suunnittelua tehdään. Koskelan solmu ei osu kauas tulevaisuuden Viikin-radasta ja Käpylän suunnan kehittäminenkin tulee kyseeseen mikäli tiivistäminen otetaan tosissaan. Paikka ei ole perustavanlaatuisesti huono.


Ei olekaan, varikolle nimittäin. Sitä olen yrittänyt esittää jo jonkin aikaa.
Jos nykyinen bussivarikkokin saataisiin käytöön, liittyminen Koskelantien suuntaan olisi mutkaton.

Edellä pyrin esittämään ongelmia, mitä varikon jättömaan käyttötarkoituksen haussa olisi, jos varikon sijainnin valinta ei osuisi Koskelaan. 'Hyvät yhteydet' sieltä totisesti on. Hakamäentien jatkeen tunnelikin pulpahtaa aikanaan pintaan niillä main.

Joka tapauksessa on mainio asia, jos HKL ja KSV vihdoinkin ymmärtävät lähteä asianmukaisesti selvittämään vaihtoehtoja, niiden ympäristövaikutuksia ja kustannuksia. Niiltä pohjilta voi sitten tehdä päätöksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Asuntojen kaavoittamisessa vedotaan jatkuvasti Helsingin asunto-ohjelmaan. Se on paperi, jonka valtuusto on hyväksynyt, ja joka KSV:n tulee täyttää  halusi tai ei. Kyse on mitä suurimmassa määrin poliittisesta periaatteesta. Yhtä hyvin Helsinki voisi olla haluamatta lisää asukkaita ja asuntoja ja sen sijaan teollisuutta, kauppaa ja palveluita. Niilläkin tienaa, sillä sieltäkin tulee verotuloja. Mutta nyt ovat poliitikot halunneet näin.

Vallilan luola tai Koskelan kehittäminen ovat joka tapauksessa vain osaratkaisuja. Vaikka luolavarikkoa voisi teoriassa laajentaa rajattomasti, se ei ole mielekästä itse verkon laajentuessa, koska hallisivujen pituudet kasvavat. Tämä tarkoittaa, että tarkoituksenmukaista on olla säilytysvarikoita tietyllä tiheydellä ja mieluiten vilkkaasti liikennöityjen reittien yhteydessä.

Yhtenä ideana tuli mieleeni Kyläsaaren ja Arabianrannan välinen alue. Maaperä on todettu liian vaikeaksi talojen rakentamiselle, eli alueelle ei ole kovin paljon käyttömahdollisuuksia. Mutta savipohja saattaisi olla riittävän tukeva raitiovaunuvarikoksi. Varikko vaunuineen ei paina likikään niin paljon kuin rakennukset. Lisäetuna olisi, että ainakin raiteisto sietää myös painumia. Ilmalassa on rautateiden varikko samoista syistä: suopohja ei muuhun sovellu.

Nyt ei Kyläsaaressa ole edes raidetta, mutta tulevaisuudessa on. Kyläsaaren varikolta ei olisi pitkä matka itäisen Helsingin raitiolinjoille, siis Laajasaloon, Viikkiin, Kalasatamaan ja Hämeentielle.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

> Yhtenä ideana tuli mieleeni Kyläsaaren ja Arabianrannan välinen alue. Maaperä on todettu liian vaikeaksi talojen rakentamiselle, eli alueelle ei ole kovin paljon käyttömahdollisuuksia. Mutta savipohja saattaisi olla riittävän tukeva raitiovaunuvarikoksi. Varikko vaunuineen ei paina likikään niin paljon kuin rakennukset. Lisäetuna olisi, että ainakin raiteisto sietää myös painumia. Ilmalassa on rautateiden varikko samoista syistä: suopohja ei muuhun sovellu.
> Antero


Erinomainen ehdotus. Kannatan lausutuin perusteluin.

----------


## Albert

> Yhtenä ideana tuli mieleeni Kyläsaaren ja Arabianrannan välinen alue. Maaperä on todettu liian vaikeaksi talojen rakentamiselle, eli alueelle ei ole kovin paljon käyttömahdollisuuksia. Mutta savipohja saattaisi olla riittävän tukeva raitiovaunuvarikoksi. Varikko vaunuineen ei paina likikään niin paljon kuin rakennukset. Lisäetuna olisi, että ainakin raiteisto sietää myös painumia. Ilmalassa on rautateiden varikko samoista syistä: suopohja ei muuhun sovellu.


Se "maa" oli vielä 1960-luvun alussa merenpohjaa. Rantaviivaa ei siirretty täyttämällä. Vaan esim. HKR:n varikon taakse (siis meren puolelle) ajettiin valtava, massiivinen kuonahiilikasa. Vuosien mittaan se painui, ja on ja aikoja painunut kokonaan näkymättömiin. Hiilikasan syrjäyttämä maa-aines nousi sitten kasan ja meren välillä, ja Vanhankaupunginlahden rantaviiva siirtyi suunnilleen nykyiselle paikalleen. Eli tuo savipohja on jo kertaalleen myllerrettyä savea. Kai siihen puuceen uskaltaa rakentaa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kyseessä oleva maa-alue on kuitenkin edellä A.A:n kertomasti muuhun käyttön vielä vaikeammin ja/tai kalliimmin käyttöön otettavaa mutta se sijaitsee raitiovaunuverkon käytön kannalta hyvässä paikassa. Kysymys kai olisikin paitsi paikan "hoksaamisesta" niin myös vaihtoehtokustannuksesta suhteessa esim. kallioon louhittavaan luolastoon. Luolastosta Vallilan kallioonhan tämä säie kuitenkin keskustelee.

Verrokkeja on savisille alueille rakentamisesta paljonkin paitsi Suomessa niin myös maailmalla. Menetelminä käytetään mm. painopenkkoja, paaluperustamisia, pystysalaojituksia ja pakastamista.

Mutta puiston tuosta lautatarha-alueesta saa aina. Niitäkin tarvitaan. Ja lautatarhoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyseessä oleva maa-alue on kuitenkin edellä A.A:n kertomasti muuhun käyttön vielä vaikeammin ja/tai kalliimmin käyttöön otettavaa mutta se sijaitsee raitiovaunuverkon käytön kannalta hyvässä paikassa. Kysymys kai olisikin paitsi paikan "hoksaamisesta" niin myös vaihtoehtokustannuksesta suhteessa esim. kallioon louhittavaan luolastoon. Luolastosta Vallilan kallioonhan tämä säie kuitenkin keskustelee.
> 
> Verrokkeja on savisille alueille rakentamisesta paljonkin paitsi Suomessa niin myös maailmalla. Menetelminä käytetään mm. painopenkkoja, paaluperustamisia, pystysalaojituksia ja pakastamista.


Hesarissa oli juttua asiasta, että tutkitaan myös mahdollisuutta rakentaa se varikko tai ainakin Jokeria varten varikko Pitäjänmäkeen. Mielestäni siellä olis paremmin tilaa juuri sellaiselle. Jos "Pitäjänmäeksi" lasketaan myös Talin vanha kaatopaikka-mäki ja Vermo Espoon puolella,niin tilaa olisi vaikka millaiselle varikolle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jii

> Yhtenä ideana tuli mieleeni Kyläsaaren ja Arabianrannan välinen alue. Maaperä on todettu liian vaikeaksi talojen rakentamiselle, eli alueelle ei ole kovin paljon käyttömahdollisuuksia. Mutta savipohja saattaisi olla riittävän tukeva raitiovaunuvarikoksi. Varikko vaunuineen ei paina likikään niin paljon kuin rakennukset. Lisäetuna olisi, että ainakin raiteisto sietää myös painumia. Ilmalassa on rautateiden varikko samoista syistä: suopohja ei muuhun sovellu.
> Nyt ei Kyläsaaressa ole edes raidetta, mutta tulevaisuudessa on. Kyläsaaren varikolta ei olisi pitkä matka itäisen Helsingin raitiolinjoille, siis Laajasaloon, Viikkiin, Kalasatamaan ja Hämeentielle.


Tilaa olisi sielläkin. Maaperä on todella ongelmallinen, jos maasta edes kannattaa puhua.
Luulenpa vaan, että kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa ei ajatukselle hurrattaisi. Kyseessä kun on kaupungin yhden lempilapsen Arabianrannan ja maisemallisesti arvokkaan Vanhankaupunginlahden liittymävyöhyke, jota on ajateltu (huonon maaperän vuoksi, tietty) väljäksi rantapuistoalueeksi.

----------


## Albert

*Raitiovaunujen varikkoluolan sijoittamista Koskelaan tutkitaan
*HeSa

----------


## Max

Mitä Jokerilinjan *30 bussia* tekevät tuolla uudella varikolla vuonna 2015?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä Jokerilinjan *30 bussia* tekevät tuolla uudella varikolla vuonna 2015?


Ihmettelin samaa. Olisikohan toimittaja ymmärtänyt väärin? Ehkä sille on sanottu, että varikkoa käytetään myös Jokerille, ja toimittaja on vetänyt johtopäätöksen, että niiden täytyy olla busseja.

Kuinka paljon Jokeri-ratikoita suunniteltiinkaan hankittavan? Oliko se 30?

----------


## late-

> Ihmettelin samaa. Olisikohan toimittaja ymmärtänyt väärin? Ehkä sille on sanottu, että varikkoa käytetään myös Jokerille, ja toimittaja on vetänyt johtopäätöksen, että niiden täytyy olla busseja.


On toki. Jokerin vaunujen säilyttäminen Koskelassa tai Vallilassa on sekin vain mahdollisuus. Jokerilla voi hyvinkin olla oma varikko osittain tai kokonaan.

----------


## Jii

> On toki. Jokerin vaunujen säilyttäminen Koskelassa tai Vallilassa on sekin vain mahdollisuus. Jokerilla voi hyvinkin olla oma varikko osittain tai kokonaan.


Silloin joskus nähtiin hyväksi jakaa varikkotoiminta niemen molemmille kyljille: Töölö ja Vallila. Molemmat olivat laitakaupunkia.
Logistisesti ja toimintavarmuuden kannalta jako kahtia olisi järkevää edelleen. Sijainnissa tulisi ottaa huomioon kaupungin ja rataverkon laajentuminen.
Tiedän: HKL haluaa sijoittaa kaiken toiminnan yhteen paikkaan saavuttaakseen sillä keskittämisetuja. Mutta onkohan tuo pitemmän päälle viisasta?

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että Koskelassa voitaisiin käynnistää varikon rakennussuunnittelu heti.  
Vallilan suunnittelu voi lähteä oikeasti ja riskittömästi käyntiin vasta, jos paikalla on lainvoimainen kaava.

----------


## Albert

> *Raitiovaunujen varikkoluolan sijoittamista Koskelaan tutkitaan
> *HeSa


27.3. HeSa:



> HKL ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tutkivat nyt uuden raitiovaunuvarikon sijoittamista Koskelaan vanhan varikon alueelle.
> Maan alle kallioon kaavaillaan louhittavaksi suurta säilytysluolaa, mutta vaunujen korjaus ja huolto tehtäisiin maan päällä.
> Aiemmin vaihtoehtona pidettiin Vallilaa, jonne olisi louhittu kallioon kolmen hehtaarin luola nykyisen varikkorakennuksen oheen toukokuussa. Päätös paikasta aiotaan tehdä HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan Ville Lehmuskosken mukaan vielä ennen kesälomia.


Onkohan kukaan kuullut mitään. Kohta lomat alkavat  :Wink: .

----------


## petteri

Tuossa ei muuten mainita kesälomavuotta.  :Wink:

----------


## Jii

> Onkohan kukaan kuullut mitään. Kohta lomat alkavat .


Viimeisimmät tiedot, mitä olen KSV:stä saanut, ovat lyhyesti:

- halutut toiminnat mahtuvat Koskelassa maantasoon ja ottamatta edes bussihalleja käyttöön (mitä minä sanoin jo marraskuussa...) ja maaperä sittenkin sallii myös maanalaisen rakentamisen.  Alueella oleva pieni asuinkerrostalo pystytään tarvittaessa suojelemaan. Annalan pieni pallokenttä jouduttaisiin siirtämään, mutta korvaava paikka löytyy. Tarkentavaa kaavatyötä Koskelassakin siis tarvittaisiin, vaikka alueen käyttötarkoitus on jo nyt periaatteessa oikea.
- vieressä reservinä oleva kalliorakentamisresurssi vaatisi osalleen kokonaan uuden kaavan.
- Koskelan vanhat rakennukset olisivat ilmeisesti pääosin käyttökelpoisia (fiksausta toki tarvitaan)
- Koskelan osalta hintalappu saadaan kuitenkin vasta 'lomien jälkeen'

- Vallilan vaihtoehdossa toinen sisäänajo vanhan hallin kautta ei onnistu, vaan tarvittaisiin enemmän maanpintaa ja viereistä puistoa kuluttava ajojärjestely (sekin oli paikallisten tiedossa jo marraskuussa...)
- sisäänajoramppien aiheuttamat käytönaikaiset häiriöt alueen asukkaille ovat hankala ongelma. Se, että louhinnassa läheiset talot murenevat pahemman kerran, on teknokraatin näkökulmasta vain työn (3 vuotta) aikaista päänsärkyä.
- muista ongelmista en nyt tässä ala luennoimaan.
- Vallilan hintalappu oli keväällä jo luokkaa 30-50% päälle sen, mitä lokakuun esittelytilaisuudessa arvioitiin

----------


## vristo

> - halutut toiminnat


Kerrottiinko, mitä ovat halutut toiminnot nykyään? Trollikkaselvityksen olemassa olo kun asettaa, ainakin tällä hetkellä, monet ratikkaprojektit uuteen valoon, jopa raide-Jokerin. Paljonko on uusien vaunujen tarve nykykäsityksen mukaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Trollikkaselvityksen olemassa olo kun asettaa, ainakin tällä hetkellä, monet ratikkaprojektit uuteen valoon, jopa raide-Jokerin.


Trollikkatrolli nyt ei aseta uuteen valoon muuta kuin HKL-Suyn kyvyn tehdä "selvityksiä" mihinkin tarpeeseen milloinkin. Selvityksessähän on niin ilmiselviä puutteita ja virheitä, ettei sitä voi käyttää vakavasti otettavana pohjana millekään ratitiovaunujen vähentämissuunnitelmalle.

----------


## vristo

> Trollikkatrolli nyt ei aseta uuteen valoon muuta kuin HKL-Suyn kyvyn tehdä "selvityksiä" mihinkin tarpeeseen milloinkin. Selvityksessähän on niin ilmiselviä puutteita ja virheitä, ettei sitä voi käyttää vakavasti otettavana pohjana millekään ratitiovaunujen vähentämissuunnitelmalle.


Tuosta nimimerkki Jii:n kertomista tiedoista KVS:tä paistaa kuitenkin mielestäni jotenkin se, että ehkäpä raitioliikenteen laajennussuunnitelmia ollaan jotenkin muuttamassa. Korvaajat ovat sitten trollikoita tai aivan tavallisia dieselbusseja. Mitä aluetta ollaan mahdollisesti pudottamassa pois tai keventämässä suunnitelmia? Kalasatama ja Sompasaariko kenties?

----------


## Albert

> Tuosta nimimerkki Jii:n kertomista tiedoista KVS:tä paistaa kuitenkin mielestäni jotenkin se, että ehkäpä raitioliikenteen laajennussuunnitelmia ollaan jotenkin muuttamassa. Korvaajat ovat sitten trollikoita tai aivan tavallisia dieselbusseja. Mitä aluetta ollaan mahdollisesti pudottamassa pois tai keventämässä suunnitelmia? Kalasatama ja Sompasaariko kenties?


Jii näyttäisi lainaavan KSV:tä eikä KVS:ää. Siinä on jo vissi ero.
Täytynee käyttää Diesel's collectionin aurinkolaseja, jos tuosta tekstistä löytää suoraan raitioliikenteelle vastaista.

----------


## vristo

> Jii näyttäisi lainaavan KSV:tä eikä KVS:ää. Siinä on jo vissi ero.
> Täytynee käyttää Diesel's collectionin aurinkolaseja, jos tuosta tekstistä löytää suoraan raitioliikenteelle vastaista.


Pahoittelen kirjoitusvirhettäni.

En toki tarkoittanut suoraan, että varsinaisesti raitioliikenteen vastaista.
Ehkäpä luin tosiaan liian tarkkaan ja kierosti rivienvälejä. Annetaan asian kehittyä rauhassa ja katsotaan, mitä tuleman pitää.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Vallilan jatkuvasti kallistuvassa luolassa ei ole mitään järkeä, jos Koskelaa kehittämällä tarvittaessa pärjätään. Varsinkin jos tulevaisuudessa ratikoiden määrä ei sittenkään olennaisesti lisäänny.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä aluetta ollaan mahdollisesti pudottamassa pois tai keventämässä suunnitelmia? Kalasatama ja Sompasaariko kenties?


Jos nyt kuitenkin otetaan ihan rauhallisesti vielä toistaiseksi. Ainahan sitä saa unelmoida vaikka mistä, mutta KSV ei nyt kuitenkaan ole trolleja tänne tuomassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viimeisimmät tiedot, mitä olen KSV:stä saanut, ovat lyhyesti:


Mielestäni kuulostaa hyvältä. Mulla ei ole mitään Vallilan varikkoluolaa vastaan, mutta jos Koskelan maanpäällinen varikko tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi, ja kelpaa Jokerillekin, niin voipi hyvin olla, että hintaero on niin suuri, että sillä (sen koroilla) katetaan kohonneet liikennöintikustannukset. Sopii siis toivoa, että hintalappu on järkevä ja että toiminnot keskitetään Koskelaan. Kiitoksia siitä, kun pidät meidät ajantasalla!

Tässäpä muuten hyvä esimerkki asukasdemokratiasta. KSV ja HKL tulivat kovin aikaisessa vaiheessa kertomaan asukkaille suunnitelmista, ja asukkaiden mielipiteiden jälkeen ovat tutkineet nyt aidosti myös muita vaihtoehtoja. Näinhän asioiden pitäisi mennä!

----------


## vristo

> Jos nyt kuitenkin otetaan ihan rauhallisesti vielä toistaiseksi. Ainahan sitä saa unelmoida vaikka mistä, mutta KSV ei nyt kuitenkaan ole trolleja tänne tuomassa.


Joo, sopii mulle. Jatketaan kesälomaa ja katsotaan, mitä syksy tuo tulleessaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varsinkin jos tulevaisuudessa ratikoiden määrä ei sittenkään olennaisesti lisäänny.


Tulevaisuudessa ratikoiden määrä (vaunuston pituus metreinä) lisääntyy, koska ratikkaverkko laajenee. Laajennusten vaunutarve voidaan osittain kattaa liikennöintinopeuden nostolla. Teoreettinen potentiaali on 25 %, mutta pelkästään Jokeri käyttää jo tämän kaiken.

Siksi toiseksi joukkoliikennekaluston varikkotarve ei ole kiinni ratioverkon laajuudesta, vaan rakennetun kaupunkialueen laajuudesta. Ellei suunnitella sellaista kaupunkia, jolla ei ole joukkoliikennepalvelua lainkaan.

Johdinautospekulaatioiden asiantuntemattomuutta osoittaa sekin, että on esitetty johdinautojen olevan ratikoita parempia siinäkin, että niille ei tarvita varikkotilaa kuten ratikoille. Johdinautoille tarvitaan itse asiassa enemmän varikkotilaa kuin ratikoille, koska johdinautojen käyttötehokkuus pinta-alaa kohden on heikompi. Johdinautojen nopeus kun on alhaisempi (lisää kalustotarvetta) ja pinta-alan käyttötehokkuus on alhaisempi (lisää kalustotarvetta) kuin ratikassa.

Johdinautovarikko on ainoastaan helpomi sijoittaa, koska se voidaan sijoittaa jyrkkämäkisten katuyhteyksien taakse. Se ei ole tietenkään mitenkään viisasta, mutta kumin kitkan vuoksi teoriassa mahdollista  kunhan niissä mäissä on sitten katulämmitys.

Antero

----------


## Jii

> Kerrottiinko, mitä ovat halutut toiminnot nykyään? Trollikkaselvityksen olemassa olo kun asettaa, ainakin tällä hetkellä, monet ratikkaprojektit uuteen valoon, jopa raide-Jokerin. Paljonko on uusien vaunujen tarve nykykäsityksen mukaan?


Halutuilla toiminnoilla tarkoitin niitä tarpeita, joilla loka-marraskuussa Vallilan luolastoa perusteltiin. Siis niinjaniin monta sataa lisämetriä säilytysraidetta + huolto- ja korjaamotoiminnot tukipalveluineen (mm henkilökunnan paikoitus).

Tarpeet tuntuvat elävän. Mistään liikennetarpeiden tai painotusten muutoksista emme kuitenkaan keskustelleet eikä se käsittääkseni kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston toimeksiantoon kuulunutkaan. Siellä selvitetään nyt viime syksynä julkisuuteen tuodun ohjelman sovittamista Vallilaan tai Koskelaan sekä toiminnallisella että kustannustasolla.

----------


## Jii

> Tuosta nimimerkki Jii:n kertomista tiedoista KVS:tä paistaa kuitenkin mielestäni jotenkin se, että ehkäpä raitioliikenteen laajennussuunnitelmia ollaan jotenkin muuttamassa. Korvaajat ovat sitten trollikoita tai aivan tavallisia dieselbusseja. Mitä aluetta ollaan mahdollisesti pudottamassa pois tai keventämässä suunnitelmia? Kalasatama ja Sompasaariko kenties?


En leiponut rivien väliin mitään oraakkeleille suunnattuja merkityksiä.
Keskustelu oli luonteeltaan sangen tekninen ja keskittyi Vallilan ja Koskelan vaihtoehtojen hankesuunnittelun ja kustannusennakoinnin vaiheeseen lomien lähetessä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tulevaisuudessa ratikoiden määrä (vaunuston pituus metreinä) lisääntyy, koska ratikkaverkko laajenee. Laajennusten vaunutarve voidaan osittain kattaa liikennöintinopeuden nostolla. Teoreettinen potentiaali on 25 %, mutta pelkästään Jokeri käyttää jo tämän kaiken.
> 
> Siksi toiseksi joukkoliikennekaluston varikkotarve ei ole kiinni ratioverkon laajuudesta, vaan rakennetun kaupunkialueen laajuudesta. Ellei suunnitella sellaista kaupunkia, jolla ei ole joukkoliikennepalvelua lainkaan.
> 
> Johdinautospekulaatioiden asiantuntemattomuutta osoittaa sekin, että on esitetty johdinautojen olevan ratikoita parempia siinäkin, että niille ei tarvita varikkotilaa kuten ratikoille. Johdinautoille tarvitaan itse asiassa enemmän varikkotilaa kuin ratikoille, koska johdinautojen käyttötehokkuus pinta-alaa kohden on heikompi. Johdinautojen nopeus kun on alhaisempi (lisää kalustotarvetta) ja pinta-alan käyttötehokkuus on alhaisempi (lisää kalustotarvetta) kuin ratikassa.
> 
> Johdinautovarikko on ainoastaan helpomi sijoittaa, koska se voidaan sijoittaa jyrkkämäkisten katuyhteyksien taakse. Se ei ole tietenkään mitenkään viisasta, mutta kumin kitkan vuoksi teoriassa mahdollista  kunhan niissä mäissä on sitten katulämmitys.


Eipä noita raitiotieverkon laajennuksia ole kirkossa kuulutettu, varsinkin raide-Jokerissa on niin paljon mutkia matkassa... Ja ratikoiden nopeudennostoon tulee, kummasti nopeus on vain laskenut uudesta tekniikasta huolimatta, ohhoh.

Ai vai on trollikka ratikkaa hitaampi, lukekaahan johdinautot-viestiketjua!

Trollikoissa kun on joustavat kääntyvät kumipyörät, ovat varikkoratkaisut vapaammin valittavissa kuin ratikalla. Uusia tontteja ei trollikoita varten tarvitse varata, Koskela, Ruha ja miksei Varhakin ovat sopivissa paikoissa. Ja trollikkavarikolle voidaan sijoittaa tarvittaessa myös polttomoottoribusseja.
Voihan ratikkavarikonkin sijoittaa jyrkkämäkisen radan päähän, mutta silloin pitää huolehtia riittävästä kiskojen puhdistuksesta ja hiekoituksen toimivuudesta varsinkin lehtikeliaikaan ja vartijat paikalle, etteivät pikkupojat käy piruuttaan kiskoille rasvaa levittämässä.  :Smile: 
Möllis! !sillöM

----------


## ess

> Johdinautovarikko on ainoastaan helpomi sijoittaa, koska se voidaan sijoittaa jyrkkämäkisten katuyhteyksien taakse. Se ei ole tietenkään mitenkään viisasta, mutta kumin kitkan vuoksi teoriassa mahdollista  kunhan niissä mäissä on sitten katulämmitys.


Tätäkö nyt ennakoi se että Kumpulan kampukselle ollaan asentamassa katulämmitystä? Eli ei siis kampusratikkaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eipä noita raitiotieverkon laajennuksia ole kirkossa kuulutettu, varsinkin raide-Jokerissa on niin paljon mutkia matkassa...


Eikä tarvitse kuuluttaakaan. Niistä päätetään kaavoituksessa, ja päätökset on tehty jo.




> Ja ratikoiden nopeudennostoon tulee, kummasti nopeus on vain laskenut uudesta tekniikasta huolimatta, ohhoh.


Missähän on otettu käyttön uutta tekniikka raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi? Ei missään Helsingissä, muualla Euroopassa kylläkin ja menestyksellä.




> Ai vai on trollikka ratikkaa hitaampi, lukekaahan johdinautot-viestiketjua!


Johdinauto on yhtä nopea kuin dieselauto, joka on rakenteellisista syistä samoissa olosuhteissa aina hitaammpi kuin ratikka.




> Trollikoissa kun on joustavat kääntyvät kumipyörät, ovat varikkoratkaisut vapaammin valittavissa kuin ratikalla. Uusia tontteja ei trollikoita varten tarvitse varata, Koskela, Ruha ja miksei Varhakin ovat sopivissa paikoissa.


Kun kaluston määrä lisääntyy, tarvitaan lisää varikkotilaa. Tähän ei vaikuta se, onko lisäkalusto ratikoita vai busseja. Helsingissä liikennöivien bussien varikko voisi olla vaikka Turussa sen puolesta, että kaupunkibussi voi ajaa motaria pitkin Turkuun. Todellisuudessa kuitenkin varikon sijoituksen pakottaa linjojen viereen samat syyt kuin ratikallakin, eli varikkosivujen kustannukset. Johdinautolla kuten ratikallakin on lisäksi vaatimus raiteen rakentamisesta varikolle, joten turha varikoilla on elämöidä. Kaikki selvitysten tekijät ja lukijat eivät vaan näitä joukkoliikenteen perusjuttuja näytä tajuavan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätäkö nyt ennakoi se että Kumpulan kampukselle ollaan asentamassa katulämmitystä? Eli ei siis kampusratikkaa?


Kumpulan mäelle tuskin tehdään ratikkaa, eikä ole oltu tekemässäkään. Katulämmitys on bussien talviliukastelujen estämiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Varikkokysymykseen liittyen yksi oivallus.

Varikkotilan tarve pysyy suhteellisen samana liikennemuodosta riippumatta suhteessa kuljetuskapasiteettiin. Tilan tarvetta vähentää lähinnä linjanopeuden nopeuttaminen, joka vähentää kalustotarvetta suhteessa kapasiteetiin.

Varikkotilaa tarvitaan lisää kahdessa tapauksessa.
1. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvaa
2. Joukkoliikenteen palvelualueen väestö ja toiminnot lisääntyvät

Helsingissä kantakaupungin suuret laajennusalueet (Jätkäsaari, Kalasatama ja Sompasaari), Laajasalon rakentaminen lisäävät selvästi väestöä.

Jokeri - linjan tarkoituksena on joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto.-osuuden kasvu. 

Tästä johtuen nämä projektit johtavat joukkoliikenteen varikkotilan tarpeen kasvuun riippumatta kulkumuodosta. On toki niin, että jos kulkumuoto-osuutta ei kasvateta, ei sitä varten tarvita varikkotilaakaan ...

On toki eri asia, että eri tasoiset varikot maksavat eri verran. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että bussivarikoiden edullisuus perustuu nykyisin siihen, että bussit ajetaan suhteellisen lyhyessä ajassa loppuun, jolloin niitä voidaan pitää Suomen talvikeleissä ulkona, ja kalustoa ei enää peruskunnosteta, jolloin korjauspajatilaa tarvitaan vähemmän.

En itse nyt pitäisi oikein järkevänä, että 2-3 M / kpl maksavia yksiköitä joita aiotaan pitää 30-40 v, pidettäisiin ulkona.

Samoin toki on selvää, jos esim. johdinautoja halutaan pitää 20 v, niitä ei voi välttämättä seisottaa ulkona.

----------


## PNu

> Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että bussivarikoiden edullisuus perustuu nykyisin siihen, että bussit ajetaan suhteellisen lyhyessä ajassa loppuun, jolloin niitä voidaan pitää Suomen talvikeleissä ulkona, ja kalustoa ei enää peruskunnosteta, jolloin korjauspajatilaa tarvitaan vähemmän.


Ihan noin näppituntumalla sanoisin, että bussit ovat nykyään huomattavasti pitkäikäisempiä verrattuna muutaman vuosikymmenen takaiseen tilanteeseen. 




> En itse nyt pitäisi oikein järkevänä, että 2-3 M / kpl maksavia yksiköitä joita aiotaan pitää 30-40 v, pidettäisiin ulkona.
> 
> Samoin toki on selvää, jos esim. johdinautoja halutaan pitää 20 v, niitä ei voi välttämättä seisottaa ulkona.


Veturit maksavat noin 4-5 M / kpl ja niillä ajetaan ainakin 30-40 vuotta mutta pääosin ulkona nekin pidetään. Nykyaikana kun on lähtökohtana, että kaluston tulee olla ajossa eikä seisoa joutilaana tallissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En nyt yleisesti ollut väittämässä, että raitiovaunujen ja johdinautojen sisäsäilytys on täysin välttämätöntä ja ulkosäilytys mahdotonta, mutta lienee realiteetti, että nykyisin bussiliikenteen varikoiden edullisuudesta verrattuna raitioliikenteeseen suuri osa johtuu siitä, että suuri osa kalustosta on ulkosalla eikä sisäsäilytyksessä. 

Varikkoja arvioitaessa on otettava huomioon että vertaillaan omenaa omenaan eikä omenaa appelsiiniin. Investointina ulkosäilytys on halvempi, mutta johtaa tietysti myös kaluston lyhyempään käyttöikään.




> Ihan noin näppituntumalla sanoisin, että bussit ovat nykyään huomattavasti pitkäikäisempiä verrattuna muutaman vuosikymmenen takaiseen tilanteeseen.


Riippunee vertailuajankohdasta. Aikaisemmin bussien elinikää kuitenkin pidennettiin peruskorjauksin ja uudelleenkorituksin, joita ei nykyisin tehdä. Toisaalla foorumilla on ihasteltu Sveitsin bussien tasoa, johon osaselityksenä lienevät sisäsäilytys ja peruskorjaukset.




> Veturit maksavat noin 4-5 M / kpl ja niillä ajetaan ainakin 30-40 vuotta mutta pääosin ulkona nekin pidetään. Nykyaikana kun on lähtökohtana, että kaluston tulee olla ajossa eikä seisoa joutilaana tallissa.


Kuten molemmat tiedämme, vetureilla on yökäyttöä tavarajunissa ja yöjunissa. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä yökäyttöä ei vastaavassa määrin ole.
Lisäksi vetureitakin pidetään myös sisäsäilytyksessä esimerkiksi Turun veturitallilla.

----------


## PNu

> Riippunee vertailuajankohdasta.


Ihan mihin tahansa menneeseen aikaan verrattuna nykybussit ovat pitkäikäisiä.




> Aikaisemmin bussien elinikää kuitenkin pidennettiin peruskorjauksin ja uudelleenkorituksin, joita ei nykyisin tehdä.


Koska ilman peruskorjauksia ja uudelleenkorituksia 10 vuoden ikäinen auto oli muutama vuosikymmen sitten jo loppuunajettu. Vaikuttaisi siis, että teiden kunnon parantuminen ja yleinen tekniikan kehittyminen ovat nostaneet bussien käyttöikää huomattavasti enemmän, kuin mahdollinen säilytyskäytännön muuttuminen on sitä lyhentänyt.




> Kuten molemmat tiedämme, vetureilla on yökäyttöä tavarajunissa ja yöjunissa. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä yökäyttöä ei vastaavassa määrin ole.


Sama yökäytön ongelma on paikallisjunillakin ja niistäkin suuri osa viettää luppoaikansa taivasalla. Mutta jos bussit viihtyvät ulkona ja johdinautot sekä raitiovaunut eivät niin voidaanko ajatella, ettei jälkimmäisiä hankita ruuhkahuippuina tarvittavaa määrää vaan ruuhka-ajan lisäkysyntä täytetään busseilla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta jos bussit viihtyvät ulkona ja johdinautot sekä raitiovaunut eivät


Tähän keskusteluun lienee helppo vetää yksinkertainen piste. Raitiovaunujen, johdinautojen ja bussien säilyttämisestä sisällä lienee kalustomuodosta riippumatta samat edut ja ulkona säilyttämisestä samat haitat.

Sen sijaan raitiovaunut on Helsingissä niiden perinteisesti vahvan aseman vuoksi säilytetty sisällä ja muutoinkin ylläpidetty busseja paremmin. Lisäksi aikanaan vanhempaa kalustoa ja ennen ilmastonmuutosta kovempia pakkasia varten tehdyt sisähallit ovat riittäneet, kun raitiotiekaluston määrä ei ole lisääntynyt.

Tästä ei voitane tehdä muuta johtopäätöstä kuin se, että investointina sisäsäilytys on ulkosäilytystä kalliimpaa, mutta Helsingissä halutaan säilyttääa arvokas raitiovaunukalusto sisätiloissa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tähän keskusteluun lienee helppo vetää yksinkertainen piste. Raitiovaunujen, johdinautojen ja bussien säilyttämisestä sisällä lienee kalustomuodosta riippumatta samat edut ja ulkona säilyttämisestä samat haitat.


Eikö edestakainen jäätyminen ja sulaminen ole rakenteille rankempaa kuin jos kulkupeli on ympärivuorokauden ulkosalla - toki mielellään sateelta suojassa?

----------


## kaakkuri

Toki on.

Tarkoittanet hallisäilytyksen tuomaa lämpötilan vaihtelua nollan molemmin puolin. Sama ilmiö tapahtuu ulkona ollessakin syys-toukokuun välisenä aikana ja sen kanssa vaan eletään.
Sääolosuhteissa tapahtuu muutoksia mm. lämpötilan osalta tavallisen vuoden aikana niin paljon ettei halliolosuhde sitä kykene juurikaan vakioimaan. Halliajat ovat toisaalta niin lyhyitä ettei normalisointia, ts. rakenteiden palauttamista perustilaan ehdi juuri tapahtua. Siten sadekelin jälkeiset vedet eivät ehdi rakenteista kuivaa ja / tai kylmän tai kuuman sään tekemät jännitykset vaikkapa pintapelteihin palautua. Ne kuivavat seuraavan kuivan jakson aikana ajossa ja pellit ja palkit kutistuvat tai venyvät seuraavan lämpökäsittelyn aikana ajossa.

Säästä ja sen muutoksista aiheutuvat seikat johtavat kovin moneen suunnitteluratkaisuun mutta peruslähtökohta on kuitenkin se että kaikissa olosuhteissa pitää aina toimia hyvin ja luotettavasti meidän säissämme. Esimerkkinä paperirullien kuljetusvaunu jonka päälirakenteiden osalta mainittakoon lämmönkestovaatimus välillä -50°C (pakkasta esim. Kemijärvellä) - +70°C (kesäisessä auringonpaisteessa) ja rakenteiden välysten mitoittamiseen ja koteloimiseen s.e. vaunun katto on mahdollista avata ja sulkea vaikkapa lumi- tai räntäsateen saattaman matkan jälkeenkin ilman halliolosuhteissa tehtävää lämmitystä. Nykyaikaisessa linja-autossa tai raitiovaunussa on varmasti otettu suunnittelussa huomioon vastaavia säänkestävyyteen vaikuttavia seikkoja ja aika luotettavasti nuo näyttävät katuja kulkevan.

Etenkin Al- ja rst-rakenteisiin siirtymisen jälkeen korirakenteiden säänkestävyys on parantunut huimasti eikä vertailua vanhoihin puisiin raitio- tai linjavaunuihin oikein ole syytä tehdä. Ainakaan se ei anna kummoisia tuloksia.

----------


## PNu

> Tähän keskusteluun lienee helppo vetää yksinkertainen piste. Raitiovaunujen, johdinautojen ja bussien säilyttämisestä sisällä lienee kalustomuodosta riippumatta samat edut ja ulkona säilyttämisestä samat haitat.


No todettiinhan se johdinautoselvityksessäkin, että katolla olevan sähkötekniikan vuoksi johdinautot vaativat säilytyspaikoille vähintään katoksen, mieluiten täydellisen sisätilan. Arvatenkin sama pätee raitiovaunuihin. Ilmeisesti junat rakennetaan paremmin sään vaihteluita kestäviksi, kun ne tuntuvat viihtyvän bussien tavoin ulkonakin.

----------


## Max

> Katolla olevan sähkötekniikan vuoksi johdinautot vaativat säilytyspaikoille vähintään katoksen, mieluiten täydellisen sisätilan.


Moskovasta Leningradskij prospektin varrelta muistan, että siellä ainakin kymmenisen vuotta sitten oli aina tietyssä kohdassa parkissa kymmeniä johdinautoja sarvet alhaalla. Näytti "kadunvarsivarikolta", joka siis todistettavasti on johdinautoillekin mahdollinen. Tuskin kuitenkaan suotava.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vaikka sisähallilla on kiistattomat etunsa, mm. Saksan Solingenissa johdinautoja on varikolla ulkoruokinnassa (kuva sivustolta www.obus-online.com).

----------


## Jii

Koskelan vaihtoehdosta vielä:

Jatkossa olisi sekä käyttövarmuuden että rataverkon kehittämisen kannalta onnellista saada yhteys myös Koskelantien suuntaan. Ollaanko tuota tässä vaiheessa ottamassa mukaan vertailuihin, ei ole minulle selvää. Mahdollisuutena se tuli esille käymässäni keskustelussa ksv:nkin suunnalta - itse olen sitä aiemmin jo esittänyt jollain foorumilla.

----------


## PNu

> Vaikka sisähallilla on kiistattomat etunsa, mm. Saksan Solingenissa johdinautoja on varikolla ulkoruokinnassa (kuva sivustolta www.obus-online.com).


Toisaalta sisäsäilytyksen katsottiinkin olevan tarpeellinen nimenomaan talvella lumen ja jään vuoksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisaalta sisäsäilytyksen katsottiinkin olevan tarpeellinen nimenomaan talvella lumen ja jään vuoksi.


Tottahan toki, sillä talvellahan ulkona parkissa oleva trolleyvaunu näyttää tältä. (Kuva sivustolta www.obus-online.com).

----------


## PNu

> Tottahan toki, sillä talvellahan ulkona parkissa oleva trolleyvaunu näyttää tältä. (Kuva sivustolta www.obus-online.com).


Joo. Helsingissä keskimääräinen huhtikuu taitaa vastata lämpötiloiltaan osapuilleen Keski-Euroopan talvea, joten en moiti, jos Helsingissä katsotaan aiheelliseksi varautua talveen paremmin.

----------


## late-

> Ilmeisesti junat rakennetaan paremmin sään vaihteluita kestäviksi, kun ne tuntuvat viihtyvän bussien tavoin ulkonakin.


Meillä kaikilla lienee tiedossa miten hyvin ulkona käyttämättöminä säilytettävät lähijunat on perinteisesti saatu kovina pakkasaamuina linjalle.

----------


## PNu

> Meillä kaikilla lienee tiedossa miten hyvin ulkona käyttämättöminä säilytettävät lähijunat on perinteisesti saatu kovina pakkasaamuina linjalle.


Siis sehän on fakta, että junaliikenne on kovissa sääoloissa ensimmäisenä polvillaan. Rautatieliikenteessä vaan mahdollisia häiriön aiheuttajia on lukuisia muitakin kuin kalustorikot, joten liikennekaaoksen keskellä on vaikea päätellä, mikä osuus häiriöstä lopulta menee kaluston piikkiin. Mutta ehkä olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa, että vain bussit näyttävät viihtyvän ulkona.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joo. Helsingissä keskimääräinen huhtikuu taitaa vastata lämpötiloiltaan osapuilleen Keski-Euroopan talvea...


Ainakin viime huhtikuussa tuli todetuksi se, että saksalainen huhtikuu (jälkipuolisko) vastaa helsinkiläistä touko-kesäkuun vaihdetta. Lehtipuissa oli isot lehdet, voikukat kukkivat, joissakin voikukissa jo siemenet lentelivät "laskuvarjoukkoineen" jne. Selvähän se on että Pohjolassa talvi on pidempi ja kylmempi kuin Keski-Euroopassa, ja ilman muuta tämä on viisasta ottaa huomioon suunnittelussa.

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta ehkä olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa, että vain bussit näyttävät viihtyvän ulkona.


Bussienkin viihtyvyyttä on paranneltu monin keinoin, kuten käyttämällä autoja läpi yön (Ruskeasuo) ja antamalla autoille käynnistysvirtaa aamuisin (varmasti monilla varikoilla).

Eikös viime talvena jo niinkin kireä pakkanen kuin -10 astetta säikäyttänyt liikenteen tilaajia hätäkokouksiin? Tosin kaikille liikennöitsijöille -10 ei tarkoittanut vielä hätätilaa.  :Smile: 

Puutteet kunnossapidossa näyttäisivät heikentävän kaluston kuin kaluston viihtyvyyttä ulkona talvisin.

----------


## a__m

Niinhän tuo on Veolian (onneksi jo pian ex-)doggien kuin Concordian myrkynvihreidenkin kanssa: normaalin kesäisen viikonlopun seisominen lämpötiloista ja kosteusolosuhteista huolimatta on omiaan aiheuttamaan tarvetta käynnistyskaapeleille maanantaiaamuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

Niin, jotkut vaativat henkilöautollekin autotallin, toisille kelpaa seisottaa suolavellissä kadun varrella. 10 vuoden kulutta voi olla, että eron huomaa, silti molemmat säilytystavat ovat mahdollisia.

Sähköjunilla, ratikoilla ja johdinautoilla on sellainen ero, että matalalattiaisissa busseissa ja ratikoissa instrumentointi sijoitetaan katolle, jolloin se ei ole sateensuojassa. Junissa on aina tilaa alla enemmän. Silti Ilmalassa on yksi iso halli sitä varten, että alustaan kertyvä lumi ja jää voidaan edes välillä sulattaa.

Ulkosälilytykselle on nykyään tyypillistä, että moottoria ja sisätiloja pidetään lämpiminä. Mieluiten sähkölämmityksillä, mutta kuten jo tuli esille, pitämällä dieseli käynnissä lämpövoimalaitoksena ja akkulaturina. Sähkölämmitys on tuttua henkilöautoille, mutta myös joukoliikennekalustolle ja junanvaunuille sekä vetureille. Tampereen busseissa oli aikanaan jäähdyttäjän säleikön tilalla erityinen muotoiltu aukko, josta puhallettiin lämmintä ilmaa jäähdyttäjän läpi moottoritilaan.

Ratikoiden sisätilat kuivataan yöllä varikolla sisäsäilytyksessä pitämällä ovet auki. Älykkäämpää energian käyttöä kuin lämmittää ja puhalluttaa sähköllä, sillä kuivatus tapahtuu nyt kaukolämmöllä.

Kuten alussa auton kohdalla, nämähän ovat valintakysymyksiä. Bussin ylläpidossa on helppo vetää matalaa profiilia ja antaa auton rappeutua, kun auto ei kuitenkaan kestä kelvollisessa kunnossa kovin pitkään. Sillä tavoin voi myydä halpaa palvelua, mutta halpaa eli huonoa on sitten myös palvelun laatu. Verratkaapa Variotramiin samanikäisiä busseja! Valmetin 1970-luvulta alkaen valmistamiin NR-vaunuihin ette voi edes verrata mitään bussia, kun kaikki on jo romutettu.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Verratkaapa Variotramiin samanikäisiä busseja!


Jos 2000-luvun bussejakin seisotettaisiin (lämpimässä sisähallissa) yhtäjaksoisesti 2...3 vuotta per yksilö, niin veikkaisinpa niidenkin olevan kuin pakasta vedettyjä. Varioiden käyttöasteella bussiyrittäjä vain olisi tehnyt konkurssin jo kauan aikaa sitten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos 2000-luvun bussejakin seisotettaisiin (lämpimässä sisähallissa) yhtäjaksoisesti 2...3 vuotta per yksilö, niin veikkaisinpa niidenkin olevan kuin pakasta vedettyjä. Varioiden käyttöasteella bussiyrittäjä vain olisi tehnyt konkurssin jo kauan aikaa sitten.


No hyvä on sitten. Sopii verrata NR-vaunuihin. Peruskorjaamattomatkin ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin 710 vuotiaat uudet bussit. Joita ei kannata peruskorjata kuten NR-vaunuja. Ja peruskorjaamattoman NR-vaunun ikäistä bussia siis ei enää ole edes olemassa. Ajattelin aluksi olla reilu busseja kohtaan...

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sopii verrata NR-vaunuihin. Peruskorjaamattomatkin ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin 710 vuotiaat uudet bussit.


Antero-hyvä, kyllähän kaikki Nr-vaunut ovat käyneet täyskorjauksissa useaan kertaan elinkaarensa aikana. Ei niistä mikään ole alkuperäisessä kunnossa. Huonokuntoisimpien ykkössarjalaisten edellisestä isosta remontista toki on kulunut reilu 10 - 13 vuotta (nk. plus-korjaus). Jos busseihin tehtäisiin vastaavalla tavoin isolla rahalla täyskunnostus, niin kyllä nekin näyttäisivät joltain muulta kuin ne nyt näyttävät. Nykyisenlainen kilpailuttamiskulttuuri, joka siis koskee vain bussiliikennettä, on muuttanut asioiden arvottamista eikä busseille tehdä enää juurikaan muuta kuin kaikista välttämättömimmät korjaukset, jos aina niitäkään.

----------


## Compact

> Nykyisenlainen kilpailuttamiskulttuuri, joka siis koskee vain bussiliikennettä, on muuttanut asioiden arvottamista eikä busseille tehdä enää juurikaan muuta kuin kaikista välttämättömimmät korjaukset, jos aina niitäkään.


Toivoisin, että busseihinkin tehtäisiin lyhyen elinkaarensa aikana muutakin kuin tankkaukset. Niihin halpoihin peltilaatikoihin ei vain kannata oikeasti tehdä yhtään mitään ulkonaista fiksausta muuta kuin pesulinjan läpiajo. Eikä alustakaan kestä uudelleenkorittamista kuten ennen, koko autopaketti on vain kertakäyttöluonteinen illuusio, jonka parasta-ennen-päiväys mennee umpeen jo hankintavuonna.

Nimimerkki "äskettäin sateella YTV-bussissa matkustanut, ja myös kastunut". Uudehko bussi, katto mätä, ikkunat sumeat, ja laadun merkkinä totutusti ulkona peräkulmat aukikolhittuna. No se johtuu vain surkeista bussikuskeista, eikä ole puolalainen laatuominaisuus.

----------


## PNu

> Valmetin 1970-luvulta alkaen valmistamiin NR-vaunuihin ette voi edes verrata mitään bussia, kun kaikki on jo romutettu.


Eivät sentään kaikki. Salmelalla 70-luvun puolivälin Lahti 10- ja Kutter 8-busseja on edelleen ajossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...koko autopaketti on vain kertakäyttöluonteinen illuusio,...


Nykyäänhän linja-autot tehdään yhtenäisrakenteisiksi kokonaisuuksiksi ilman että olisi täysin erillistä alustaa ja korirakennetta (erona menneiden aikojen tilanteeseen). Itsekantavat linja-autot (esim. Mersun ja MANin kokonaan valmistamat linja-autot) ovat vastaavia "paketteja" kuin henkilöautot, joita niitäkään ei käsittääkseni kovin laajasti uudelleenkoriteta.

----------


## Albert

> Toivoisin, että busseihinkin tehtäisiin lyhyen elinkaarensa aikana muutakin kuin tankkaukset.


Esim. Concordia 72, tämä 14 vuotias herättää jo säälin sekaista kunnioitusta Myllypurossa. Urheasti tämä kuhmuinen, repsottava, lintallaan oleva vaunu kuljettaa edelleen matkustajia.

----------


## vristo

Nyt Hesarikin uutisoi jotain asiasta (enkä nähnyt mitään viestejä rivivälistä tai muitakaan oraakkelijuttuja tällä kertaa  :Wink: ).

HKL rakentanee raitiovaunuvarikon Koskelaan

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt Hesarikin uutisoi jotain asiasta (enkä nähnyt mitään viestejä rivivälistä tai muitakaan oraakkelijuttuja tällä kertaa ).


Mä taas löysin painetusta lehdestä (tuota kohtaa näköjään ei ole nettiversiossa) oikein mukavan rivien välistä -tulkinnan. Lehdessä nimittäin todetaan, että varikon tulisi olla valmis vuonna 2015, kun Laajasalon ratikkaliikenne alkaa. Eli HKL:n taholta Laajasalon ratikka on siis selvä peli.

HS:ssä annetaan ymmärtää, että Vallilan varikko jää kokonaan tarpeettomaksi uuden varikon myötä. Koskelaan tulee siis mitä ilmeisimmin myös maalaamo, teli- ja korikorjaamo ym. Silloin poistuu taas yksi niistä esteistä, jotka vaikeuttavat pitkien (30 m) vaunujen käyttöönottoa. Ehkäpä käy niin, että nyt tilattavat 40 vaunua tulevat vielä 27-metrisinä mutta optiovaunut sitten 30-metrisinä.

HS sanoo, että varikko on 170 vaunulle. Se on aikamoinen määrä. Voitaneen siis tulkita, että Koskelaan on tarkoitus sijoittaa myös Jokeri. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin Töölön varikko jäisi nykyiseen käyttöön, vai mitä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En nyt aivan tarkoin tunne Vallilan kompleksia, mutta tuntuu kyllä hankalalta sovittaa isompiin halleihin asuntoja ...

Yksi raitioliikenteen kannalta mielekäs vaihtoehto Vallilan tulevaisuudelle voisi olla käyttää isompia halliosia Koskelaa keskempänä sijaitsevana pelkkänä ajovarikkona, jossa olisi halliin sopiva määrä keskikaupunkiverkon vaunuja, joiden olisi taloudellisempi lähteä Vallilasta.

----------


## Max

Vallilalaiset pelkäsivät meteliä ja varikko tuli Koskelaan.

Sieluni silmin näen jo sen vaunuletkan, joka tulevaisuudessa varhaisaamun tunteina ajelee Koskelasta (Vallilan läpi) Kruununhakaan ja edelleen Laajasaloon. Ja illalla sitten takaisin... Paljonkohan tulee matkaa Koskelasta Yliskylään?

Onko muuten missään vaiheessa harkittu jonkinlaisen pikkuvarikon rakentamista Laajasaloon? Siellä luulisi olevan tilaa...

----------


## iiko

> Vallilalaiset pelkäsivät meteliä ja varikko tuli Koskelaan.


Näin helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana minua kiinnostaa myös hinta. 50 miljoonaa euroa kalliimpi hinta Vallilan varikolle on minusta aika lailla ratkaiseva tekijä asiassa. 

Ja jos Vallila jää pois käytöstä, niin saiskohan siitä helposti raitiovaunumuseon?

----------


## ess

> Ja jos Vallila jää pois käytöstä, niin saiskohan siitä helposti raitiovaunumuseon?


Tuskin se jää pois käytöstä. Korjaamotoimintaa on jossain oltava jatkossakin. Sitäpaitsi raitiovaunumuseo löytyy jo Töölöstä.

----------


## vristo

> Tuskin se jää pois käytöstä. Korjaamotoimintaa on jossain oltava jatkossakin. Sitäpaitsi raitiovaunumuseo löytyy jo Töölöstä.


Eikos tuo nimimerkki 339-DF todennut juuri muutama viesti sitten seuraavaa:




> HS:ssä annetaan ymmärtää, että Vallilan varikko jää kokonaan tarpeettomaksi uuden varikon myötä. *Koskelaan* tulee siis mitä ilmeisimmin myös maalaamo, teli- ja korikorjaamo ym.

----------


## 339-DF

> Korjaamotoimintaa on jossain oltava jatkossakin.


HS ei tietysti ole kovin luotettava lähde, väärinkäsitykset ovat yleisiä. Kuitenkin minusta kuulostaisi loogiselta se HS:n tieto, että Koskelan kasvaessa sinne sijoitettaisiin [ajanmukaiset ja toimivat (myös pitkien vaunujen käytettävissä olevat)] korjaamotilat.

Ei olisi kuitenkaan lainkaan hullumpaa ottaa Vallilan vapautuvia tiloja säilytyshalliksi (lyhyemmät siirtoajot etuna) ja säilyttää raitioliikenteen konttoritoiminnot Vallilassa edelleen.

----------


## Albert

Sielläpä sitten sumppuuntuvat linjalle lähtevät vaunut, Nimittäin Kustaa Vaasan tien ja Hämeentien sekä Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteyksissä. Kun sitä tapahtuu jo nyt...

----------


## Max

> Näin helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana minua kiinnostaa myös hinta. 50 miljoonaa euroa kalliimpi hinta Vallilan varikolle on minusta aika lailla ratkaiseva tekijä asiassa.


Siirtoajotkin taitavat maksaa muutaman miljoonan joka vuosi. Vai onko asiasta tarkempaa arviota olemassa?

----------


## Kaid

> Siirtoajotkin taitavat maksaa muutaman miljoonan joka vuosi. Vai onko asiasta tarkempaa arviota olemassa?


Tämä on erittäin hyvä pointti, jota HS:n artikkelissa ei lainkaan otettu huomioon. Samaan liittyen, osaako kukaan sanoa paljonko maksaa maksaa Koskelaan vievien kiskojen ylläpito? Sekään kun ei liene aivan ilmaista...

----------


## kouvo

> Mä taas löysin painetusta lehdestä (tuota kohtaa näköjään ei ole nettiversiossa) oikein mukavan rivien välistä -tulkinnan.


Omassa roskalehden painoksessani oli puolestaan rivien välistä -maininta HKL:n maanalaisuusfetisismistä. Ilman kyläyhdistyksen riehumista ei pintavaihtoehtoa olisi edes tutkittu kunnolla, vaan 50 milliä ylimääräistä olisi vihellellen kaivettu Vallilan kallioperään.

----------


## ess

> HS ei tietysti ole kovin luotettava lähde, väärinkäsitykset ovat yleisiä. Kuitenkin minusta kuulostaisi loogiselta se HS:n tieto, että Koskelan kasvaessa sinne sijoitettaisiin [ajanmukaiset ja toimivat (myös pitkien vaunujen käytettävissä olevat)] korjaamotilat.


Minusta ei ole mitään järkeä lähteä siirtämään Vallilan olemassaolevaa infraa Koskelaan ihan vaan siitä ilosta että kaikki olisi saman katon alla. Vallilan halliahan ei kuitenkaan missään nimessä tulla purkamaan ja parhaitenhan se sopii nimenomaan raitiovaunujen käyttöön.

----------


## Albert

> Ilman kyläyhdistyksen riehumista ei pintavaihtoehtoa olisi edes tutkittu kunnolla, vaan 50 milliä ylimääräistä olisi vihellellen kaivettu Vallilan kallioperään.


SE kalliomurske olisi käytetty varmaankin uusien rantakaupunginosien maaperään. No nyt se hankitaan muualta ja rahat otetaan eri momentilta.
Toisaalta aivan hyvä, että sillä ei "rasiteta" raitioteitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta ei ole mitään järkeä lähteä siirtämään Vallilan olemassaolevaa infraa Koskelaan ihan vaan siitä ilosta että kaikki olisi saman katon alla.


Mä ajattelin, että siitä saataisiin etua, että korjaamon tilat olisivat upouudessa hallissa suuremmat ja ajanmukaisemmat. Mutta en osaa ottaa kantaa siihen, onko nykyisissä tiloissa sellaisia puutteita, jotka tuolla Koskelaan muutolla korjaantuisivat tai paranisivat. Ehkä ei ole. Pitäisi kysyä Vallilassa työskenteleviltä.

Ainoa merkittävä seikka, johon osaan ottaa kantaa, on se, etteivät jokerin vaunut mahdu Vallilaan korjattaviksi. Mm. maalaamon ja korikorjaamon raiteet on mitoitettu nykyisenpituisille vaunuille. 30-metriset (?) vaunut vaativat siis joka tapauksessa uudet korjaamo- ja maalaamotilat.




> Vallilan halliahan ei kuitenkaan missään nimessä tulla purkamaan ja parhaitenhan se sopii nimenomaan raitiovaunujen käyttöön.


Tuosta olen samaa mieltä. Ainakin on vaikea kuvitella, että halleista tehtäisiin asuntoja, kuten HS kirjoitti.

----------


## teme

> Vallilalaiset pelkäsivät meteliä ja varikko tuli Koskelaan.
> 
> Sieluni silmin näen jo sen vaunuletkan, joka tulevaisuudessa varhaisaamun tunteina ajelee Koskelasta (Vallilan läpi) Kruununhakaan ja edelleen Laajasaloon. Ja illalla sitten takaisin... Paljonkohan tulee matkaa Koskelasta Yliskylään?


Niin no, 50 miljoonalla saanee helposti kiskot Koskelasta Jokerille ja Jokerilta Herttoniemen kautta Yliskylään...  :Smile:

----------


## iiko

> Tuskin se jää pois käytöstä. Korjaamotoimintaa on jossain oltava jatkossakin. Sitäpaitsi raitiovaunumuseo löytyy jo Töölöstä.


Töölön museo on minusta lähinnä museon kaltainen paikka. Hyvin vähän siellä on mitään esillä.

----------


## iiko

> SE kalliomurske olisi käytetty varmaankin uusien rantakaupunginosien maaperään. No nyt se hankitaan muualta ja rahat otetaan eri momentilta.
> Toisaalta aivan hyvä, että sillä ei "rasiteta" raitioteitä.


Kaipa nyt voisi jo porukka tajuta, että Vallilan varikkopaikka on auttamattomasti liian ahdas. Kaupunki on kasvanut liikaa ko. varikon ympärillä. Sinne ei yksinkertaisesti mahdu lisää, kuin sinne maan alle, mutta kun ne ajoluiskatkin pitää saada mahtumaan jonnekin. Minusta tuo on ihan kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Lisäksi kun jos tällä hetkellä arvioidaan koko hankkeen olevan 50 miljoonaa eeroa kalliimpi, niin lopullinen summa on oikeasti lähempänä sataa. Siinä saa aika pitkään ajella Koskelaan Vallilan sijasta, että ne sähkölaskut on saatu korvattua. 

Eikä se riitä, että ne vaunut mahtuvat jonnekin. Pitää kaivaa samalla myös henkilökunnalle parkkitilaa. Kaduthan ovat varsin tukossa jo noilla alueilla. 

En oikeastaan ihmettele yhtään, että alueen asukkaatkin tuota typeryyttä vastustivat.

----------


## Albert

> Kaupunki on kasvanut liikaa ko. varikon ympärillä. Sinne ei yksinkertaisesti mahdu lisää, kuin sinne maan alle, mutta kun ne ajoluiskatkin pitää saada mahtumaan jonnekin.
> Eikä se riitä, että ne vaunut mahtuvat jonnekin. Pitää kaivaa samalla myös henkilökunnalle parkkitilaa. Kaduthan ovat varsin tukossa jo noilla alueilla.


On varmasti aivan hyvä, jos Koskelasta löytyvät tilat laajennuksille.
Vallilan maanalaisella varikolla olisi ollut myös huolto, joka toiminee kolmivuoro-periaatteella. Siksi olisi pitänyt louhia tilaa myös henkilökunnan autoille. Ei yötyö onnistu joukkoliikenteeseen turvautuen!
Aivan hienoa, että saadaan ratkaisu, joka tyydyttää nimbyjä edes, vaikkei raitioliikennettä.

----------


## Jii

> Siirtoajotkin taitavat maksaa muutaman miljoonan joka vuosi. Vai onko asiasta tarkempaa arviota olemassa?


Kun miettii, millaiset jyrkät ja tiukkamutkaiset monisatametriset ajorampit Vallilaan tarvittaisiin, ajonopeudet olisivat niillä hyvin vaatimattomat. Koskelaan saa posotella viisinkertaisella nopeudella, joten ajansäästö siirtoajossa ei ole merkittävä.

----------


## Jii

> Sielläpä sitten sumppuuntuvat linjalle lähtevät vaunut, Nimittäin Kustaa Vaasan tien ja Hämeentien sekä Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteyksissä. Kun sitä tapahtuu jo nyt...


Sama vaiva molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa, Vallilan vanhalta hallilta lähdettäessä pahemminkin. Siinäkin mielessä rinnakkaisreitti Koskelantien suuntaan ja toinen yöpymispaikka rataverkoston toisella kantilla olisivat perusteltuja.

----------


## iiko

> Aivan hienoa, että saadaan ratkaisu, joka tyydyttää nimbyjä edes, vaikkei raitioliikennettä.


Asun Sörnäisissä, joten minulle on siinä mielessä sama, parkkeerataanko raitiovaunuja Vallilaan vaiko Koskelaan. Aika turhaa ryhtyä nimbyilemään heti, jos joku on eri mieltä. 

Ajattelen tätä ihan pelkästään realistisen tilanteen kannalta. Luolan tekeminen on aina kalliimpaa kuin hallin rakentaminen, varsinkin kun kummassakin tapauksessa pitää samat toiminnot sisällyttää molempiin. Ja niinkuin täällä on jo moneen kertaan toitotettu: ne sisäänajorampit täytyy tehdä joka tapauksessa ja niiden mahduttaminen alueelle on minusta varsin haasteellista.

----------


## Jii

> On varmasti aivan hyvä, jos Koskelasta löytyvät tilat laajennuksille.


Löytyy hyvinkin. KSV:n selvityksissä Koskelan bussihalleille ei ollut haettu mitään käyttöä ja maanalaiset rakentamismahdollisuudet varikkoalueella ja viereisen kukkulan alla ovat täysin reservissä. Tilaa siis on.




> Vallilan maanalaisella varikolla olisi ollut myös huolto, joka toiminee kolmivuoro-periaatteella. Siksi olisi pitänyt louhia tilaa myös henkilökunnan autoille. Ei yötyö onnistu joukkoliikenteeseen turvautuen!


Niinpä. Alueen jo nyt ahtaille asuntokaduille olisi tungettu satojen lisäautojen liikenne kolmivuorossa. Ellen pahasti erehdy, aika harva henkilökunnasta tulee kantakaupungista, joten siltä osin liikennetarve vähenisi Koskelan mallissa.




> Aivan hienoa, että saadaan ratkaisu, joka tyydyttää nimbyjä edes, vaikkei raitioliikennettä.


Tuolle -anteeksi vaan- nostan jalkaa. Et ilmeisesti ole perehtynyt alueen asukkaiden tekemiin monipuolisiin selvityksiin sekä Vallilan että Koskelan vaihtoehdoista. Nimbyily on sangen pejeratiivinen ilmaisu sille.

Minun näkemykseni on, että suunnitelmissa oli tärvellä hyvä osa kahdesta kaupunginosasta ja rakentaa asumisolosuhteiltaan epäkelpo korttelinkärki. 50+ milliä lisärahaa tuohon olisi kova hinta siitä, että raitioliikenne olisi tyytyväinen, mitä se tarkoittaneekaan.

----------


## vristo

Aiheena HKL-Johtokunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa myös:

RAITIOVARIKKOKAPASITEETIN KASVATTAMINEN HELSINGISSÄ


PDF-liite: Koskelan raitiovarikkoselvitys D: 6/2009

Mielenkiintoista olisi myös toisen ratayhteyden luominen Koskelan varikolle Koskelantietä pitkin.

----------


## Albert

Hesa 26.10.: (Digilehti)
_1950-luvulla rakennetun asuintalon suojelu mutkistaa Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen HKL:n suunnitelmaa laajentaa raitiovaunuvarikkoaan Koskelassa.
---
Päätös asiassa tehdään vuoden päästä, kun HKL:n johdinautoliikennettä käsittelevä selvitys valmistuu.
Jos HKL tuo johdinautot takaisin Helsinkiin, uuden raitiovaunuvarikon ei tarvitse olla aivan niin suuri kuin nyt on kaavailtu, Lehmuskoski kertoo._

----------


## vristo

> Hesa 26.10.: (Digilehti)
> _1950-luvulla rakennetun asuintalon suojelu mutkistaa Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen HKL:n suunnitelmaa laajentaa raitiovaunuvarikkoaan Koskelassa.
> ---
> Päätös asiassa tehdään vuoden päästä, kun HKL:n johdinautoliikennettä käsittelevä selvitys valmistuu.
> Jos HKL tuo johdinautot takaisin Helsinkiin, uuden raitiovaunuvarikon ei tarvitse olla aivan niin suuri kuin nyt on kaavailtu, Lehmuskoski kertoo._


Hah haa! "Oraakkelihan" näki tämän jo monta kuukautta sitten, kun kerrottiin, että Koskelan varikko saattaisi hyvinkin riittää vaunutarpeisiin myös jatkossakin.

Toki vielä "jos".

----------


## Albert

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...sta_koske.html
Viitaten vain tämän ketjun alkuun. Ilman vastustusta sopii pysäköintiluolan rakentaminen Vallilaan, kun se on henkilöautoille  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viitaten vain tämän ketjun alkuun. Ilman vastustusta sopii pysäköintiluolan rakentaminen Vallilaan, kun se on henkilöautoille .


No tämähän on ihan selvää. Ei siinäkään ollut mitään ongelmaa, että Mannerheimintien ja Aleksin risteykseen tehtiin ajoyhteys autoille ratikkaradan poikki, koska kyse oli pääsystä parkkiluolaan.

Eräästä ratikkasillasta joka maksaa 120 M on kamala haloo ja vastustukampanja, YVAa pitää tehdä ja vesibussilla korvata. Mutta saman verran yhteen Itäväylän risteykseen Herttoniemessä ei aiheuta keskustelua eikä polemiikkia. Ei oikealla, ei vasemmalla eikä vihreissä. Ei tarvita havainnekuvia maiseman pilaantumisesta, ei YVAa mistään vaikutuksista, eikä mitään keskustelua siitä, voisiko niitä autoilijoita kuljettaa jollain muulla konstilla, kuten katubussilla (kun vesibussi kulkee Herttoniemessä niin huonosti, vaikka pääseehään sieltäkin rannasta Kauppatorille laivalla jo nytkin).

Tätä meille on taottu päähän YLEn aikaisen aamuradiota*) myöten jo 50 vuotta. Auto on itsestäänselvyys. Sen kustannuksilla on yhtä vähän merkitystä kuin kahvilla, tupakalla, viinalla ja muilla huumeilla. Saada pitää, maksoi mitä maksoi, mieluummin nähdään nälkää ja vaikka kuollaan.

Antero

*) Alkaa jo nyppiä, kun erään usein aamuisin äänessä olevan toimittajan jutuista tuntuu puolet olevan siitä, miten hän tänäkin aamuna pääsi autolla töihin ja kuinka nyt kaikki autoilijat (eikö muka ole muita kuuntelijoita) soittaisivat ja kertoisivat, missä tämän aamun kolarit ja ruuhkat ovat. On tullut mieleen, pitäisikö ryhtyä joka aamu soittamaan, että tänäänkin pääsin joukkoliikenteellä kolaroimatta ja seisovien henkilöautojen ohi. Onhan se ihan yhtä uutinen kuin että autot kolaroivat ja seisovat jonoissa tänäkin aamuna.

----------


## iiko

> *) Alkaa jo nyppiä, kun erään usein aamuisin äänessä olevan toimittajan jutuista tuntuu puolet olevan siitä, miten hän tänäkin aamuna pääsi autolla töihin ja kuinka nyt kaikki autoilijat (eikö muka ole muita kuuntelijoita) soittaisivat ja kertoisivat, missä tämän aamun kolarit ja ruuhkat ovat. On tullut mieleen, pitäisikö ryhtyä joka aamu soittamaan, että tänäänkin pääsin joukkoliikenteellä kolaroimatta ja seisovien henkilöautojen ohi. Onhan se ihan yhtä uutinen kuin että autot kolaroivat ja seisovat jonoissa tänäkin aamuna.


Mua ne eivät nypi. Silloin kun kaikki sisääntuloväylät ovat kolarien takia jumissa, niin silloin on kiva huomata asuvansa paikassa, josta ei tarvitse omaa autoa työmatkaansa varten... ;-)

Sanoisin, että pysäköintiluola vaatii hiukan vähemmän tilaa kuin ratikkahalli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mua ne eivät nypi. Silloin kun kaikki sisääntuloväylät ovat kolarien takia jumissa, niin silloin on kiva huomata asuvansa paikassa, josta ei tarvitse omaa autoa työmatkaansa varten... ;-)


No juu, mäkin yritän ajatella, että koko ajanhan siellä vaan todistellaan, miten heikko ratkaisu autoilu on. Mutta kuitenkin, voisi siellä myös mainostaa positiivisella tavalla joukoliikennettä.




> Sanoisin, että pysäköintiluola vaatii hiukan vähemmän tilaa kuin ratikkahalli.


No ei, mutta paukuttelua siitäkin tulee ja taloja on ympärillä halkeamassa jne. Jos Vallilan hallin alle olisi ehdotettu parkkiluolaa Vallilan asukkaille siten, että se sisältyy asunnon hintaan, niin tuskin olisi tullut sellaista haloota kuin ratikkavarikosta.

En sano tätä sillä, että olisin luolavarikon kannalla. Ihmisten suhtautuminen asioihin on vain niin  hmm, oikeastaan hyvin loogista.

Antero

----------


## Chae-chu

Ihan näin puun takaa ajattelin vain ilmoittaa, että varsinkin Hauhontiellä olevat todella vanhat kanankakkatalot todellakin halkeilevat jo nyt. Asunnoissa on seinissä ja katoissa halkeamia, enkä usko että räjäytystyöt suoraan alapuolella parantaisivat asiaa. Toisaalta taas jos HKL maksaisi noiden asuntojen korjaamisen, ei asukkailla varmaan olisi paljoa syytä valittaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikkavarikon sijoituksen selvitystyössä Vallilan kallion vaihtoehto on kuopattu ja Koskelan osalta


HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Mirva Haltian blogista lainaus yllä. Kun siis Vallilan kallioluola jää toteutumatta, on minusta perusteltua jatkaa varikkokeskustelua uudessa topikissa.

----------

